# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Είναι κρυωμένο το  φιλαράκι μου ;

## petran

Παιδια,γεια σας.Μπαινω αμεσως στο θεμα(αν κ φοβαμαι ότι θα σας κουρασω).
  Λοιπον το καναρινακι μου το πηρα 10/1/13.Οταν το φερα σπιτι,μετα από 2,3 ωρες αρχισε να κελαιδα.Απο το μαγαζι που το πηρα μου συστησαν να το βγαλω εξω αμα ‘’ανοιξει’’ο καιρος(π.χ Απριλη).Μενω μονος μου σε Διαμερισμα.Τα βραδια,δεν ξερω αν θα ακουστει υπερβολικο,επειδη το κλουβι το εχω στο σαλονι σε μια μπαλκονοπορτα,κ δεν θελω να το ενοχλω,το πηγαινα σε ένα άλλο δωματιο(*Βορεινο*,περιπου από 20.00-01.00)οποτε κ το ξαναεφερνα στο σαλονι κ πηγαινα για υπνο.Το πουλακι καποια στιγμη,αρχισε να βγαζει έναν ηχο(σαν καραμουζα,λεω εγω),που ακουγοταν πολύ εντονα ακομα και από μακρια,ειτε κοιμοταν ειτε ηταν ξυπνιο.Καποια στιγμη που ο καιρος ειχε γλυκανει(Μαρτιο)το εβγαλα εξω και από τοτε μεσα στο σπιτι δεν ξανακελαιδισε.Οσο για τον ηχο στην αναπνοη του,εκει που το πηρα μου ειπαν ότι το πουλι ισως κρυωσε που το πηγαινα για 2,3, ωρες στο άλλο δωματιο.Σημειωνω πως το μπαλκονι που το βγαζω εξω είναι *Νοτιο.*Του εδωσα aviomycine κ aidonine κ καλυτερεψε.Ομως μετα ηρθε η Πτερορροια και σχεδον ολο το καλοκαιρι δεν κελαιδησε.Το πηγα σε ένα πτηνιατρο στο Περιστερι κ μου ειπε ότι δεν ‘’βλεπει’’κατι.Του εβαλε μια σταγονα στο σβερκο(για τα ακαρεα,σωστα;; :winky: ,μετα από 10 μερες ξαναμανα κ τελος.Τον χειμωνα που μολις περασε,παλι του αλλαζω δωματιο,αλλα όχι ξανα στο βορεινο.Τωρα που το βγαζω εξω,κελαιδαει.Οχι όμως όπως παλια.Δεν κανει αυτά τα γυρισματα.Δηλαδη τα κανει αλλα δεν κρατανε τοσο.Εχω προσεξει ότι κελαηδαει στην αρχη που το βγαζω εξω(για κανα 30’).Μετα σχεδον τιποτα.Δειχνει παντα μια χαρα,τρωει κανονικα.Του αλλαζω κάθε μερα νερο,φαγητο.Δεν ‘’παιζει’’να το τρομαξε αρπαχτικο γιατι εχω το νου μου.Τωρα κατι ακομα.. Όπως σας ειπα μενω μονος.Δουλευω πρωι κ το μεσημερι σχεδον παντα ξαπλωνω(17.00-19.00).Οταν γυριζω σπιτι,του μιλαω,του δινω το δαχτυλο κ το τσιμπαει,προσπαθω να ασχοληθω μαζι του.Σας τα ειπα αυτά γιατι καποιος δικος μου μου λεει ότι το πουλακι δεν κελαηδαει γιατι δεν ακουει ανθρωπο,δεν εχει ερεθισματα,ότι είναι στην μουγκα.Εδω και καιρο,όταν φευγω αφηνω το ραδιο ανοιχτο,αλλα δεν βλεπω κατι..Τωρα σε καποιο pet-shop μου εδωσαν την πολυβιταμινη FERTI-VIT μα ακομα δεν την ξεκινησα.Αν μπορει καποιο παιδι ας με βοηθησει λιγο,ας μου πει καποια γνωμη.Ειναι αρρωστο,το πηρα αρρωστο,εγω το αρρωστησα,Θα καλυτερεψει,ασμα εχει;;Τι να πω.
*ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ* για το μεγαλο μηνυμα,ευχαριστω οποιον το διαβασει,και με την ευκαιρια,*ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ,ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ.*Γεια χαρα.
  Επισης σορυ για τις χαζες λεπτομεριες……

----------


## ninos

Λογικά το μέσα - έξω που κάνεις δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα.
Λάβε μέτρα προστασίας για τα αρπακτικά και άσε το πουλάκι έξω. Μην φοβάσαι δεν κρυώνει. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να το έχεις μακριά από ρεύματα

----------


## mai_tai

Ισχυει αυτο κ για τα καναρινια π λεει ο φιλος μας ο Πετρος?  (((Σας τα ειπα αυτά γιατι καποιος δικος μου μου λεει ότι το πουλακι δεν κελαηδαει γιατι δεν ακουει ανθρωπο,δεν εχει ερεθισματα,ότι είναι στην μουγκα)))

Για τους παπαγαλους ειμαι σιγουρος πως πεφτει η ψυχολογια τους αν δεν ειναι το αφεντικο τους  μαζι...-αλλα μουλο   π εχω επειδη το βγαζω σε μπαλκονι  π βλεπει νοτο...το βλεπω μια φορα την ημερα π αλλαζω τροφη !   ε....δεν βαζει γλωσσα το καημενο ολη μερα!

Πετρο ειναι κ στο πουλι πιστευω το  πως θα το πλεξει...-αν φοβαται απο κατι...εκει π το εχεις αλλα καλα θα ηταν να του εχεις μια θεση...ωστε να αναγνωριζει τον χωρο του και  να νιωθει ασφαλεια!
Ταπεινη μου γνωμη  παντα!Να χαιρεσαι το φιλαρακι σου   κ να περνατε καλα! ::

----------


## HarrisC

Πετρο ακουσε με.Μην κουνας το πουλακι απο ενα μερος.Ισως καλυτερα εξω.Αποφασισε που θα το εχεις ,φροντισε μονο 2 πραγματα .
Ασφαλεια απο αρπακτικα, οχι ρευματα αερα,προφυλαγμενο δηλαδη.Εδω στην Αθηνα δεν πεφτει η θερμοκρασια οποτε μην ανησυχεις.Δωσε ferti vit και μη φοβασαι τιποτα.Ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## petran

Καταρχην σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ μου ''μπηκατε''στον κοπο να μου απαντησετε Κυριακατικα :winky: .Λοιπον,αποφασισα το πουλακι,να μην του αλλαζω δωματιο,αλλα θα το εχω μονιμα στο σαλονι,μπροστα στη μπαλκονοπορτα.Αν καταλαβα καλα,δεν νομιζω πως βλεπει κατι(εξω απ το τζαμι) που το φοβιζει.Πιστευω μετα το πασχα θα του φτιαξω κ μια κλουβα με σιτα κ συρμα αλλα κ παλι δεν θα το αφηνω μονιμα εξω,ακομα κ αν καλοκαιριασει.Το ''λυπαμαι''να το χω εξω,νιωθω οτι το εγκαταλειπω(βλακειες μου) κ ας  ξερω οτι ισως να μην το πειραζει το,μονιμα εξω.Θυμιζω οτι το μπαλκονι βλεπει Πειραια,κ εχει τεντες κ μπροστα κ πλαινες(δηλαδη δεν ειναι βορεινο,το βλεπει ο ηλιος).Και το μερος που θα το βγαζω εξω,ειναι ακριβως εξω απο την μπαλκονοπορτα που ειναι,οταν ειναι μεσα,δηλαδη φανταζομαι δεν θα ''του φαινεται''τοσο η μετακινηση.Και παλι σας ευχαριστω.....

----------


## petran

> Λογικά το μέσα - έξω που κάνεις δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα.
> Λάβε μέτρα προστασίας για τα αρπακτικά και άσε το πουλάκι έξω. Μην φοβάσαι δεν κρυώνει. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να το έχεις μακριά από ρεύματα


Φιλε ninos,μια απορια:οταν λες το μεσα εξω εννοεις,μεσα στο σπιτι-εξω μπαλκονι,ή απο το ενα δωματιο στο αλλο;Και ποιο κατα την γνωμη σου, το προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε:ο ηχος στην αναπνοη του,ή(και)το ελατωμα στο κελαιδισμα;;;O.K μην :trash:

----------


## jk21

αν δεν μας εγραφες για τον ηχο σαν καραμουζα ,που ακουγεται και στον υπνο του (γιατι την ημερα πολλους ηχους μπορει να τους ερθει να κανουν ) δεν θα ανησυχουσα καθολου και θα το δικαιολογουσα αυτο απο τις μετακινησεις ,την μη γνωση του τι κανει οταν λειπεις για δουλεια ,τον εσωτερικο χωρο κλπ 


βαλε μας να ακουσουμε μονο τον ηχο που κανει το βραδυ .εστω ηχος αν οχι βιντεο

----------


## petran

> αν δεν μας εγραφες για τον ηχο σαν καραμουζα ,που ακουγεται και στον υπνο του (γιατι την ημερα πολλους ηχους μπορει να τους ερθει να κανουν ) δεν θα ανησυχουσα καθολου και θα το δικαιολογουσα αυτο απο τις μετακινησεις ,την μη γνωση του τι κανει οταν λειπεις για δουλεια ,τον εσωτερικο χωρο κλπ 
> 
> 
> βαλε μας να ακουσουμε μονο τον ηχο που κανει το βραδυ .εστω ηχος αν οχι βιντεο


Σε ευχαριστω.Θα προσπαθησω να το ηχογραφησω ενω κοιμαται.Ο ηχος βεβαια γινεται,με κλειστο το στομα...

----------


## jk21

αυτο με ανησυχει περισσοτερο .....

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !!

Για την ποικιλία στις φωνές μην ξεχνάς ότι και στην πτεροροια τα πουλιά

χάνουν μέρος των φωνητικών τους δυνατοτήτων. 

Όπως και να έχει αν προσέξεις αυτά που σου λένε και τα παιδιά δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ninos

> Φιλε ninos,μια απορια:οταν λες το μεσα εξω εννοεις,μεσα στο σπιτι-εξω μπαλκονι,ή απο το ενα δωματιο στο αλλο;Και ποιο κατα την γνωμη σου, το προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε:ο ηχος στην αναπνοη του,ή(και)το ελατωμα στο κελαιδισμα;;;O.K μην


Εννοώ από το μπαλκόνι μέσα στο σπίτι. Μην το λυπάσαι και το βάζεις μέσα το βράδυ. Στα πουλακια δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα στην παρεα..Επανερχομαι,γιατι το προβλημα με το καναρινακι,που δεν κελαιδαει συνεχιζεται.Απλα,επειδη μου μπηκαν κατι ιδεες,μηπως ειναι θηλυκο κ εγω εχω ''απαιτησεις'' παραλογες,αν κ εχω ακουσει για θηλυκα που κελαιδουν αρκετα καλα.Αυτο που φαινεται στην φωτο,ειναι το ''πουλακι''του;
Απλα να τονισω οτι σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα που του δινω FERTI-VIT.Και κατι αλλο σας παρακαλω.Εχω εδω κ καιρο ενα φαρμακο,σε σταγονες ειναι,λεγεται TABERNIL,αλλα δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιοησει.Εχετε καποια αποψη;;Σας ευχαριστω,γεια χαρα.. :bye:

----------


## Βασιλεία

Αρσενικό φαινεται αλλα περίμενε και τους πιο έμπειρους να σου απαντήσουν...

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ψαλιδισεις τα πουπουλα γυρω απο το γεννητικο του οργανο (οχι αυτα που ειναι πανω του !!!! ) δεν βγαινει σιγουρο συμπερασμα ,αν και δειχνει για αρσενικο γιατι ειναι ελαφρως διογκωμενο το γεννητικο του οργανο 

συνεχιζε φερτιβιτ

πες μας ποιο tabernil ειναι ,γιατι το ονομα αυτο ειναι η εταιρια και οχι το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα

----------


## petran

Λυπαμαι αλλα μαλλον δεν ''μπορω'' να ψαλιδισω τα πουπουλα,γυρω γυρω.
*CANTO* ,γραφει το κουτι.Song stimulant,Διεγερτης κελαηδισματος.Των 20 ml.

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΟ θυμηθηκα το παλιο σου θεμα και εκανε συγχωνευση .Καλα ειναι για το ιδιο στην ουσια προβλημα να μην ανοιγουμε νεα θεματα ,γιατι χανεται η σειρα και δεδομενα που βοηθουν στο να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα 

το canto επηρεαζει τα ορμονικα του πουλιου (εχει μεθυλτεστοστερονη ) κατι που δεν ξερω αν πρεπει ,οταν ισως αυτα δεν ειναι προβληματικα .Σου ειχανε προτεινει τη χρηση φερτιβιτ τοτε και βλεπω οτι τωρα το ξεκινησες .Μαλλον θα βοηθησει να το δωσεις καμμια δεκαρια μερες .Επισης σχετικα με τον περιεργο ηχο ,δεν μας εδωσες ενα ηχητικο δειγμα .Το πουλακι ειναι πια σε σταθερη θεση; εχει αλλο πουλακι αρσενικο ή θηλυκο κοντα του ή διπλα σε γειτονικο σπιτι ;ολα αυτα στα ρωτω ,εχοντας αναγκαστικα σαν δεδομενο οτι ειναι αρσενικο ,οσο φαινεται απο τη φωτο ,γιατι δεν μπορεις να καθαρισεις την περιοχη .Αν θες μουσκεψε εστω τα πουπουλα γυρω γυρω μηπως γινει πιο σαφες

----------


## petran

Φιλε jk21,οσο για τον ηχο που εκανε οταν αναπνεε,δεν εστειλα ηχητικο δειγμα,γιατι εχει σταματησει,εδω κ καιρο,σχεδον απο τοτε που τα ειχαμε ξαναπει.Το πουλακι το εχω πλεον σε σταθερη θεση μπροστα στη μπαλκονοπορτα,κ που κ που αν εχει καλο καιρο,το βγαζω εξω.Μου εχετε πει,οτι ισως το πειραζει το μεσα-εξω μα ακομα δεν εφτιαξα κλουβα για να το εχω ''μονιμα''εξω.Αλλο πουλι δεν εχει σε καποιο σπιτι διπλα.Υπαρχουν βεβαια τα σπουργιτια που δινουν ρεσιταλ.Μια γνωστη μου, που εχει ενα καναρινι που κελαιδαει παρα πολυ,μου ειπε να το παω μια μερα,να τα βαλουμε κοντα,να δουμε αν ο δικος μου θα ζηλεψει,μηπως και ''ξεκολησει''.Τι να πω,ειναι ενα πολυ συμπαθητικο πουλακι,δειχνει μια χαρα,τρωει κανονικα,με ταραζει στους τσιμπους(φανταζομαι,παιζει  )αλλα δεν κελαιδαει.Εχω ενα καναρινακι,κουκλακι,μα ειναι λες και ειναι μουγκο.Ενω ειμαι ασχετος,νομιζω οτι κατι πρεπει να συμβαινει και δεν κελαιδα.Θα προσπαθησω να ξαναβγαλω φωτο,μηπως αποσαφηνησουμε το φυλο του..Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## jk21

Η επαφη με ενα αλλο πουλι ,αν το δικο σου τραγουδουσε εντονα και το νεο ακομα περισσοτερο ,ισως δρουσε αρνητικα ,αλλα καμμια φορα και θετικα (κυριως το πρωτο ) .Αλλα σε ενα πουλι που δεν κελαηδα αν αυτο ειναι θεμα ισως ελλειψης παρεας του ιδιου ειδους ,τοτε μπορει να βοηθησει .Βαζε μουσικη απο το ραδιοφωνο ,μπορει επισης να το κανει να κελαηδησει 

Σιγουρα μια νεα φωτο θα βοηθουσε και ισως ενα  βιντεο να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα του

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,καλησπερα.Για το βιντεο κ φωτο,που λες να βαλω,δεν ξερω αν θα φανει κατι.Μερικες φορες την ημερα,δειχνει νωχελικο.Ισως ''κατι συμβαινει'',ισως βαριεται.Παντως εκεινο που μου προκαλει εντυπωση ειναι,οτι στην αρχη κελαιδουσε,μεσα στο σπιτι.Αφου καποιες φορες,το μεσημερι που ξαπλωνα,''με τσαντιζε'',κ το σκεπαζα για να σταματησει.Σταματησε να κελαιδα,τοτε που του αλλαζα δωματιο,και αρχισε αυτος ο ηχος στην αναπνοη του.Αυτος που το αγορασα,μου ειπε οτι το πουλακι,το κρυωσα εγω.Ειναι δυνατον,αν ας πουμε ειναι θηλυκο,να κελαιδα με ''γυρισματα'';Καταλαβαινεις,  τι εννοω ετσι;

----------


## jk21

καποιες φορες και τα θηλυκα οταν ειναι πολυ πυρωμενα ,κελαηδουνε πιο συνεχομενο ρεπερτοριο .Αν ειναι κρυωμενο ,οταν θα κανει τσιου θα εινα βραχνο  .Δεν ξερω .Δεν μπορω να πω κατι με σιγουρια χωρις καποιο αλλο στοιχειο .Πιστευω αν βρεθει σε ζεστο χωρο και αν μπορει να μενει εξω τωρα που ο καιρος σιγα σιγα ζεσταινει ,λογικα με τον ηλιο θα αρχισει να κελαηδα περισσοτερο

----------


## petran

Σε ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα.Το τσιου που κανει δεν ειναι βραχνο.Προχτες(Σαββατο)το εβγαλα εξω κ το αφησα για λιγο πανω σε ενα τραπεζακι,που ειχε ηλιο,και αμεσως αρχισε να ανοιγει τα φτερα του για να λιαστει.Μου αρεσε πολυ που το ειδα ετσι.Γιατι,καταλαβαινεις ,το εχω αγαπησει .*Εχει γουστο,το προβλημα του, να ειναι οτι νιωθει μοναξια,η κλεισουρα, επειδη λειπω το πρωι.*Μια ερωτηση μονο:μου ειπες να του αφηνω το ραδιο οταν λειπω στη δουλεια.Εχω κατεβασει απο το youtube,και εχω μετατρεψει σε mp3,κανα 5ωρο,με πουλια που κελαιδουν,καναρινια κτλ.Να του βαλω αυτα,ή μηπως το ''αγχωσω'',οποτε να του βαλω απλα τραγουδια;;Θα μου πεις,μαλλον πρεπει να ξε-αγχωθω πρωτα εγω :: .Γεια χαρα.Καλυνυχτα

----------


## jk21

αυτα μπορει να το βοηθησουν στο μελλον οταν ηδη θα τραγουδα .οχι 

εκτος αν εχεις φωνες ηπιες και οχι με ενταση δυνατη απο αηδονι ,θορυβους απο ρυακια ,δασος κλπ

----------


## petran

Καλημερα,και καλο μηνα(αν κ λιγο καθυστερημενα).Λοιπον,χτες σε ενα μικρο petshop στη γειτονια μου ,ειχα μια συζητηση με τον ανθρωπο εκει κ μου ειπε οτι,κακως στο αλλο μαγαζι μου πουλησαν τοσο μικρο το καναρινακι,χωρις να εχει εξακριβωθει αν ειναι αρσενικο.Μαλιστα υποψιαστηκε μηπως ειναι θηλυκο,λεγοντας μου,πως υπαρχουν θηλυκα που οταν ειναι μικρα κελαιδουν.Μου εκανε εντυπωση,που μου ειπε,οταν ειδε τις χαρες,τα τσιμπηματα κτλ,που μου κανει,οτι αυτη η εξοικιωση ''δεν πληρωνεται με τιποτα'',ετσι ειπε.Συμπερανε λοιπον οτι,μονο ενα,μικρης ηλικιας πουλακι,μαθαινει να τα κανει αυτα,κ αρα,οπως προειπα,κακως μου το πουλησε τοσο μικρο.Μου προτεινε να το αφησω στο μαγαζι καμια βδομαδα μηπως αρχισει να κελαιδαει.Το απογευμα περασα απο ενα *****  που ειναι επισης στην γειτονια μου κ καποιος εκει που το εψαξε,μου ειπε οτι το βλεπει για αγορι.Ειπε οτι το βλεπει μια χαρα,απλα χανει λιγα πουπουλα κ μου ειπε πως δεν χρειαζεται τη Ferti-vit,κ μου εδωσε Multi-vit της Beaphar.Αμεσως μετα,πηγα το πουλακι στο μαγαζι που σας ειπα στην αρχη,και το αφησα,(*με πολυ βαρια καρδια)*μηπως και παρει μπροστα κ αρχισει το τραγουδι.Ο ανθρωπος που το αφησα,μου ειπε,επισης οτι του φαινεται μια χαρα,κ δειχνει για αγορι.Τι λετε παιδια(Δημητρη)για τα ολα αυτα;;;Το ξερω παντως οτι σας εχω ζαλισει.... Λυπαμαι ,ευχαριστω πολυ ..

----------


## jk21

Γιατι λυπασαι;

οταν  υπαρχει πτεροροια ,καλο ειναι η πολυβιταμινη να εχει αμινοξεα μεσα της .αυτη που σου εδωσε δεν εχει .οχι οτι δεν κανει ,αλλα δεν κατανοω γιατι η αλλη δεν κανει ...

ευχομαι να μην εχει κακη μεταχειριση αυτες τις ημερες και να αλλαξει συμπεριφορα

----------


## ninos

Άφησες το πουλάκι στο petshop ? ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Το πουλάκι θα στρεσσαριστει με τον κόσμο που θα μπαινοβγαίνει στο μαγαζί.
 Και εάν υπάρχει κάποια ασθένεια ή ψείρες στον χώρο ?

----------


## petran

Οταν ειπα λυπαμαι,εννοουσα,που σας ''ζαλιζω''με το προβλημα.Λοιπον...στο  ******* (της γνωστης αλυσιδας)μου ειπε οτι η Ferti-vit ειναι για να  ενισχυσει το κελαιδισμα,πουλιων που ηδη κελαιδουν,εστω κ λιγο..Νομιζω  οτι αυτο καταλαβα.Και πως η Multi-vit θα το βοηθησει να  ξεκινησει.Τωρα,οσο αναφορα,για το petshop που αφησα το καναρινι...Περασα  σημερα γυρω στις 13.00 και μου ειπε ο νεαρος που ειχα ολη αυτη τη  συζητηση,οτι το πουλακι το ειδε ο Θειος του,ο οποίος,ηταν στο μαγαζι  μεχρι προσφατα και εχει μεγαλη πειρα, τα εξης:το πουλακι κελαιδησε δειλα  δειλα,πως ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο,πως ειναι μια χαρα,πως δεν το ειχε  τρομαξει κατι,αλλιως δεν θα κελαιδαγε ουτε τοσο λιγο,και πως απλα ειναι  παχυ,και μου ειπε να του ελατωσω λιγο το φαγητο.Να του βαζω συνεχως αυγο  για να πυρωσει,ετσι ωστε να αρχισει να κελαιδα,γιατι ετσι χοντρο,δεν  κελαιδα(αν καταλαβα,δεν εχει διαθεση για θηλυκια),κ απλα το εχει ριξει  στο φαι.Να του βαζω κελαιδινη και αυγοτροφη και οχι,μηλο,αχλαδι κτλ  γιατι παχαινει.Το πουλακι με γνωρισε,κ μου ανοιγε παλι το στομα του  κτλ.Οσο για τον κοσμο,απο οτι βλεπω,δεν εχει πολυ κινηση(τουλαχιστον  οσες φορες πηγα εγω).Το παιδι μου ειπε,αν θελω να το παρω αλλα του ειπα  να το αφησω εως Τριτη-Τεταρτη.Λοιπον,ειδα και μια ωραια  κλουβα-ζευγαρωστρα,οχι πολυ μεγαλη,γυρω στο 1 μετρο πλατος και την ειχε  24 ευρω.Πιστευω,πως ειναι ιδανικη ακομα και αν το καναρινακι μου,δεν  ''αποκτησει''παρεα.Εχω ομως αρχισει να ''ψηνομαι''για να του παρω  θηλυκια,οποτε,την κλουβα θα την παρω σιγουρα.Τελος,οσο για ασθενειες στο  χωρο,απλα το εχει κοντα(ψηλα βεβαια),γυρω στο 1 μετρο,σε κατι  κοτες.Πετανε ρε παιδια οι ψειρες, γιατι δεν ξερω,μην γελατε..Επισης  σημειωνω οτι το μαγαζι δεν εχει παπαγαλους(ευτυχως μαλλον)ωστε να  κραζουν και να το κομπλαρουν φανταζομαι...Αυτα...εγραψα παλι την εκθεση  μου και θα με βριζετε παλι..Ευχαριστω για την οποια γνωμη-απαντηση  σας..Γεια χαρα.

----------


## jk21

> Οταν ειπα λυπαμαι,εννοουσα,που σας ''ζαλιζω''με το προβλημα.Λοιπον...στο  ******* (της γνωστης αλυσιδας)μου ειπε οτι η Ferti-vit ειναι για να  ενισχυσει το κελαιδισμα,πουλιων που ηδη κελαιδουν,εστω κ λιγο..Νομιζω  οτι αυτο καταλαβα.Και πως η Multi-vit θα το βοηθησει να  ξεκινησει.Τωρα,οσο αναφορα,για το petshop που αφησα το καναρινι...Περασα  σημερα γυρω στις 13.00 και μου ειπε ο νεαρος που ειχα ολη αυτη τη  συζητηση,οτι το πουλακι το ειδε ο Θειος του,ο οποίος,ηταν στο μαγαζι  μεχρι προσφατα και εχει μεγαλη πειρα, τα εξης:το πουλακι κελαιδησε δειλα  δειλα,πως ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο,πως ειναι μια χαρα,πως δεν το ειχε  τρομαξει κατι,αλλιως δεν θα κελαιδαγε ουτε τοσο λιγο,και πως απλα ειναι  παχυ,και μου ειπε να του ελατωσω λιγο το φαγητο.Να του βαζω συνεχως αυγο  για να πυρωσει,ετσι ωστε να αρχισει να κελαιδα,γιατι ετσι χοντρο,δεν  κελαιδα(αν καταλαβα,δεν εχει διαθεση για θηλυκια),κ απλα το εχει ριξει  στο φαι.Να του βαζω κελαιδινη και αυγοτροφη και οχι,μηλο,αχλαδι κτλ  γιατι παχαινει.Το πουλακι με γνωρισε,κ μου ανοιγε παλι το στομα του  κτλ.Οσο για τον κοσμο,απο οτι βλεπω,δεν εχει πολυ κινηση(τουλαχιστον  οσες φορες πηγα εγω).Το παιδι μου ειπε,αν θελω να το παρω αλλα του ειπα  να το αφησω εως Τριτη-Τεταρτη.Λοιπον,ειδα και μια ωραια  κλουβα-ζευγαρωστρα,οχι πολυ μεγαλη,γυρω στο 1 μετρο πλατος και την ειχε  24 ευρω.Πιστευω,πως ειναι ιδανικη ακομα και αν το καναρινακι μου,δεν  ''αποκτησει''παρεα.Εχω ομως αρχισει να ''ψηνομαι''για να του παρω  θηλυκια,οποτε,την κλουβα θα την παρω σιγουρα.Τελος,οσο για ασθενειες στο  χωρο,απλα το εχει κοντα(ψηλα βεβαια),γυρω στο 1 μετρο,σε κατι  κοτες.Πετανε ρε παιδια οι ψειρες, γιατι δεν ξερω,μην γελατε..Επισης  σημειωνω οτι το μαγαζι δεν εχει παπαγαλους(ευτυχως μαλλον)ωστε να  κραζουν και να το κομπλαρουν φανταζομαι...Αυτα...εγραψα παλι την εκθεση  μου και θα με βριζετε παλι..Ευχαριστω για την οποια γνωμη-απαντηση  σας..Γεια χαρα.




Πετρο δεν μας ζαλιζεις και δεν ζαλιζομαστε ποτε ,αν ενα πουλακι εχει προβλημα και να ξερεις οτι για καθε ενα τετοιο πουλακι ,οι περισσοτεροι αγωνιουμε ποτε θα γινει καλυτερα ! 

... please ... ξερω οτι και την δευτερη φορα εγινε απο αφηρημαδα ,αλλα να μην γινει τριτη ! οπως και στο προηγουμενο ποστ ετσι και σε αυτο εβαλες ονομα πετ σοπ ,που ειναι ξεκαθαρα εναντια στους ορους συμμετοχης που ολοι εχουμε αποδεχθει κατα την εγγραφη μας 


περι fertivit και multivit αναθεμα αν ηξερε τι εχει μεσα η καθε μια ... η γνωστη ημιμαθεια ,που αρκετοι ενοχλουνται οταν την στιγματιζονται ,αντι να κοιτουν να μαθουν περισσοτερα για αυτα τα φτερωτα πλασματα που λενε οτι αγαπανε .Θεωρητικα η fertivit εχει περισσοτερα συστατικα απο τη multivit και σχεδον ολα οσα εχει εκεινη .Πρακτικα δεν ξερω αν καμμια απο αυτες ,εχει πραγματι οτι λεει .Δεν εχω παρει ποτε καμμια τους 

ειναι θετικο οτι το ακουσε να κελαηδα αν λεει αληθεια ,αλλα παρε το πουλακι αμεσα πισω πριν γεμισει dermanyssus gallinae (κοκκινη ψειρα ) ... εχω δει στο πλακοστρωτο στο επαρχιακο σπιτι που κατεβαινουν αγριοπουλια ,να περπατα σιγα σιγα απο την μια μερια στην αλλη ,μεσα στην τρελη χαρα .Δεν χρειαζεται να πεταξει 

Για την κλουβα αν την δω ,μαλλον θα σιγουρεψω τη θετικη αποψη που μαλλον εχω ,ακουγοντας τη διασταση 

Θηλυκο αν ειναι οκ το δικο σου ,να παρεις ,αλλα με τηρηση ενος μηνα καραντινας ,γιατι ειναι πολυ επικινδυνη περιοδο να αγορασεις θηλυκα .Συνηθως ξεμενουν τετοια εποχη που τα θηλυκα ειναι ηδη σε ζευγαρια ,πουλια με προβληματα ή που ειχαν προβληματα και οι ....  ευσυνειδητοι εκτροφεις , << σπρωχνουν >> σε πετ σοπ για να πανε σε ανιδεους χομπιστες 

εγω σε αυτη τη φωτο ,αν και με πουπουλα η κοιλια ,δεν βλεπω να κιτρινιζει απο λιπος ,αλλα βαλε μας μια εικονα ,γιατι πολλα μπορουν να βρουνε λυση απο αυτο .Επισης 
αν το πουλι ειναι παχυ ,το πρωτο που δεν θα δωσεις ειναι ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,πιθανοτατα και κροκο αυγου αν ειναι πολυ παχυ .Συμφωνω στην μη συχνη χρηση φρουτων σε ποσοτητα (λιγο μαλλον καλο κανει και οχι κακο ) και η βαση της διαιτας πρεπει να ειναι καταλληλο μιγμα σπορων (θα σου πω αν δω σε τι βαθμο υπαρχει λιπος ) και φουυυυυυυυυυυλ χορταρικα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι.Καταρχην,σορυ για το ονομα του petshop που εβαλα.Δεν το ειχα αντιληφθει οταν εκανα την εγγραφη στην παρεα σας.Το πουλακι θα το παρω την Δευτερα,πισω.Για ζευγαρωμα παντως,θα το ''κοιταξω'',αν και δεν επειγει κατι.Μπορω και του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος.Να σημειωσω,οτι στο μαγαζι που εχω αφησει το ''φιλαρακι''μου,οταν εκφρασα τους προβληματισμους μου,οσο αναφορα,ολη τη φαση του ζευγαρωματος(πριν-κατα τη διαρκεια και μετα),μιας και ειμαι ανιδεος εντελως,μου ειπε οτι,ενταξει,δεν ισχυουν *ολα αυτα,*που διαβασω στο διαδικτυο.Ελπιζω να το ελεγε καλοπροαιρετα κ να ειναι ετσι.Μολις το παρω πισω θα το ''πασπατεψω''λιγο,μηπως τελεσιδικησει το ''φυλο''του,και να δουμε(δειτε δηλαδη)κατα ποσο ειναι παχυ.Ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,*για την καλοσυνη σας και την βοηθεια σας.Καλο βραδυ και καλο Σβκυριακο σε ολη την παρεα.

----------


## jk21

η αντιθετη γνωμη ειναι σεβαστη και καλοδεχουμενη .Αλλα για ειναι γνωμη ,να του πεις ,οτι πρεπει να πει οτι δεν ισχυει αυτο και αυτο ,γιατι ετσι και ετσι ...... συγκεκριμενα πραγματα και συγκεκριμενη τεκμηριωση της θεσης του .Τοτε ναι !  μπορει αυτα που διαβαζει κανεις στο διαδικτυο ειτε τα λεμε εμεις ,ειτε αλλοι που ισως ουτε εγω ,εμεις ή καποιοι απο εμας συμφωνουν με αυτα ,μπορει και να μην ισχυουν 

και για να κανουμε μια αρχη ,να σου πει γιατι 


το  multivit με  A, D3, E, C, B1, B2, B6, B12, K 

ειναι πιο ειδικο για πουλι με προβλημα στο κελαηδησμα και με πτεροροια 

σε σχεση με το 

ferti-vit με  βιταμινες 
Α
D3 
 Ε 
K3 
Β1 
Β2 
 B6 
Β12 
 PP  
Παντοθενικό οξύ 
Φολικό οξύ 
Βιταμίνη C 
Βιοτίνη 

και 


Χλωριούχο χολίνη 
DL-μεθειονίνη 
L-λυσίνη 
Σιδήρο
 μαγγάνιο 
Χαλκο
Ψευδάργυρο
Ασβέστιο



επισης μιας που μαλλον εμπορευεται σκευασματα της bogena ,θα ηθελα να σου πει ,πια θεωρει πιο δραστικη ουσια ,αυτη που εχει το astricycline ή το sivotin ; 

και μετα θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα και παλι.Απλως να διευκρινησω,οτι την αλλαγη στο φαρμακο μου τη συστησαν στο petshop,της αλυσιδας που προανεφερα.Στο μαγαζι που εχω αφησει το πουλακι(χωρις να θελω να τον υπερασπιστω ή οχι),μου ειπε οτι, στα του  ζευγαρωματος που διαβαζουμε ισως να ακουγονται καποιες υπερβολες.Δηλαδη σαν να μου ελεγε,''μην πελαγωνεις,δεν ειναι και τοσοοο δυσκολο το ζευγαρωμα,κτλ κτλ.Επλιζω τελικα,το προβλημα,που το καναρινι δεν κελαιδαει,να ειναι το οτι ειναι παχυ..Μολις παρω το πουλακι θα βγαλω φωτο να δουμε(δειτε)αν και κατα ποσο ειναι παχυ,κ μηπως καταληξουμε αν ειναι αγορι κ μετα θα σας συμβουλευτω για τη διαιτά του.Γεια χαρα....

----------


## giorgos@

μαλλον η αλλαγη θεσεων το επιρεασε

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι,και απο μενα.Λοιπον ο *Prison Break*(το καναρινακι μου)ξαναγυρισε χτες το πρωι στο σπιτι.Ολα καλα με την συμπεριφορα του.Εξακολουθει να με ταραζει στα τσιμπηματα,τιναγμα φτερων κτλ(φανταζομαι χαρουλες ειναι ολα αυτα).Εκοψα εντελως την υπολοιπη τροφη,εκτος απο την κελαιδινη βεβαια.Στο μαγαζι που το ειχα αφησει μου συστησαν,αυγο 2,το πολυ 3 φορες τη βδομαδα,μηλο και αχλαδι 1 ,το πολυ 2 φορες και αγουρι ή μαρουλι,1 ή 2 φορες τη βδομαδα.Του ξανααρχισα ηδη απο χτες τη Ferti-vit.Το κακομοιρο,σκυβει μεσα στα αδεια ''μπολακια''και ψαχνει για φαι.Το συντομοτερο θα βγαλω και φωτο την κοιλιτσα του,να δουμε αν τελικα ειναι τοσο παχυ.Γεια χαρα και καλη δυναμη..

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα το συντομοτερο ,να ειναι πολυ συντομο ,για να εχουμε εικονα ,γιατι μπορει και η κελαηδινη να πρεπει να αλλαξει ,αλλα και η ποσοτητα της τροφης να καθοριστει ,ισως να μειωθει και αλλο το αυγο ,να αυξηθουν τα χορταρικα και να μην ειναι μεσα σε αυτα αγγουρι και την θεση των φρουτων να παρουν χορταρικα 

για να μην υπαρχουν πολλα ισως .... θα δουμε την φωτο και θα τα πουμε ξανα

----------


## petran

O.k,σ ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,ξεχασα να σου πω οτι η κλουβα που λεω να παρω ειναι 60 ποντους πλατος.Καλα,επεσα τοσο εξω :trash: ,τι να πω.Αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ.Βεβαια ο ανθρωπος μου ειπε,οτι,κ το κλουβακι που το εχω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι o.k,αλλα οτι ισως ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι ισως το βοηθησει περισσοτερο να ''αδυνατησει'',πετωντας πιο μακρια.Το καλο με την συγκεκριμενη διασταση(60 ποντους)ειναι πως ταιριαζει γαντι στον τοιχο εξω στο μπαλκονι μου,διοτι απο την μια μερια εχω πλαινη τεντα κ απο την αλλη το παραθυρο κ στη μεση ο τοιχος(περιπου 75 ποντους).Αυτα.....  :bye:

----------


## jk21

ο μεγαλυτερος χωρος ειναι πρωταρχικο σε περιπτωση παχουλου πουλιου και φυσικα η σωστη κατανομη πατηθρων οταν παρεις την κλουβα στα χερια σου 

σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,παντα να προσεχεις για θεμα θηρευτων και να φτιαξεις προστατευτικη κατασκευη

----------


## ninos

Σιγουρέψου πρώτα εάν είναι χοντρό και μετά προχωράς σε αλλαγές. 

Στα πουλιά δεν αρέσουν οι απότομες αλλαγές. Το έχεις ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετά τις τελευταίες μέρες με αλλαγές. Η αγάπη μας για αυτά μας κάνει αρκετές φορές καχύποπτους και βγάζουμε γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.

3 πράγματα πρέπει να κάνεις κατά την γνώμη μου και τίποτα άλλο. Μπορείς να τα πετύχεις σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα και μετά να αφήσεις το πουλάκι στον χώρο(ηρεμία) του.

1. Διαμονή σε μόνιμο εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό χώρο.
2.Φωτογραφία κοιλιάς για πιθανό πάχος
3. Φωτογραφία επίμαχου σημείου για βοήθεια αναγνώρισης φύλου.

Επειδή αγαπάς πολύ το φιλαράκι σου, εάν είναι αρσενικό και θέλεις να το ζευγαρώσεις, μπορώ να σου προσφέρω χωρίς κανένα αντάλλαγμα  μια νυφουλα..

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,δεν θα σε κουρασω αλλο αποψε.Μονο,κατι:οταν λες σωστη κατανομη πατηθρων,εννοεις,ας πουμε,αν εχει 2 πατηθρες,να ειναι η μια στη μια ακρη κ η αλλη στην αλλη;;Καλο βραδυ.........

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΟ ολα θα εξαρτηθουν απο αυτα που θα δουμε στις φωτο και συμφωνω με τον Στελιο οτι δεν πρεπει να κανεις αποτομες αλλαγες ,αν δεν δουμε τα επιμαχα σημεια .Μετα χαλαρα και τεκμηριωμενα θα τα πουμε για διαιτα (αν χρειαζεται ) και για χωροταξικη κατανομη των πατηθρων ή και της πατηθρας ....

----------


## petran

Στελιο thanks, για τις συμβουλες σου.Τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.Οσο για τον ''γαμο'' :Happy: ,γιατι οχι;;;Ευχαριστω κ σενα κ τον Δημητρη για το ενδιαφερον σας .Καληνυχτα....

----------


## ninos

Καλό βράδυ και αύριο περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,Στελιο,δεν το εχω αμελησει το θεμα με τις φωτο.Απλα επειδη ειμαι μονος μου,περιμενω να ερθει καποιος για να βγαλουμε τις φωτο,κ να ειναι καλες.Μην το ταλαιπωρησω τσαμπα το φιλαρακι μου.Γεια χαρα.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Ακομα  δυστυχως δεν εχω καταφερει να βγαλω φωτο την κοιλιτσα του.Οι πρωτες 4  φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενες στις 5/5 και οι 2 τελευταιες σημερα.Χτες του  εβαλα μαρουλι,αφου βεβαια το επλυνα καλα κ μετα απο 4 ωρες το εβγαλα κ  σημερα μισο αυγο(μαζι με τον κρόκο).Απο την Παρασκευη του εχω,βεβαια  κελαιδινη.Τωρα το απογευμα που το αφησα λιγο μεσα στο σπιτι,εδειχνε  καλα,απλα μου ''εκανε''κατι σαν,πως να το πω,''κιτρινο  κοματακι'',πω ς  σκ@τ@ να το πω;Γεια χαρα...

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα να δοκιμασεις αλλα χορταρικα (αυτο ειναι κατι που θα το δεις στην πορεια ... δεν ειναι μειζον )

και να αλλαξεις το μιγμα σου ,να ειναι χωρις εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια 

και να ξαναδουμε φωτο (αλλα αρχικα χωρις χορταρικα για μια μερα )


δεν μου αρεσουν οι κουτσουλιες ιδιαιτερα και ειδικα οι τελευταιες

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,το ξερω οτι σε κουραζω.Αν κ καταλαβαινω,οτι ειναι περιτο να απαντας σε εικασιες,τι εννοεις,λεγοντας,πως δεν σου ''αρεσουν''οι τελευταιες κουτσουλιες.Τι υποπτευεσαι;Αν θες,πες μου κατι.

----------


## jk21

... δεν το ξερω ,γιατι δεν με κουραζεις !


οι πρωτες ειναι σχηματισμενες ,αλλα καποιες περιεχουν υγρα τριγυρω που δεν ειναι οκ ,ομως πρεπει να οφειλονται σε χρωματισμο στα μπισκοτα 

οι τελευταιες με ανησυχουν γιατι ειναι σαν πιτσιλιες και αν δεν ειναι επηρεασμενες απο το μαρουλι (συχνα ενοχλει τα πουλια ) και τα μπισκοτα ,ισως να κρυβουν καποιο προβλημα που .... ενισχυουν τα μπισκοτα .Με ανησυχουν επισης ,γιατι βλεπω και στις παλιες και στις τελευταιες να υπαρχουν πουπουλα .Για καποιο λογο ,το πουλι δειχνει να εχει μικρη τουλαχιστον πτεροροια και αυτο ειναι λογικο να βγαινει σε μη κανονικο κελαηδησμα 

για να γινω σαφης ,φοβαμαι για candida αλλα δεν υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη κατι σιγουρο ,οπως επισης μην ανησυχεις γιατι αν ειναι κατι τετοιο ,δεν ειναι δυσκολα αντιμετωπισιμο ,ουτε αμεσα δημιουργει κινδυνο για τη ζωη του 

εγω αυτο που θελω ,ειναι μιγμα χωρις μπισκοτακια και μαυρο στρογγυλο σπορακι μεσα του ,φωτο απο την κοιλια του και φωτο κουτσουλιας με μιση με μια μερα ,μονο σπορους χωρις μπισκοτα .αν δεν μπορεις να το κανεις αμεσα (να παρεις αλλο μιγμα ) τοτε βγαζε τα μπισκοτα της καθε ημερας 

ριξε και μια ματια στο βαθος του στοματος ,αν εχει κανενα λευκοκιτρινο στιγμα αντι μονο ροζουλι επιφανειες

----------


## petran

''Λυπαμαι'',αλλά καθε φορα,πρεπει να σου λεω,ενα,*μεγαλο ευχαριστώ.*Λοιπον,θα παω στο petshop  που μου περιεγραψες,και θα του πω απλα:θελω μιγμα σπορων χωρις μπισκοτακια;;Και χωρις μαυρο σπορακι,μεσα;Αν ειναι,να το ζητησω,καπως διαφορετικα(π.χ. θελω τοσο %,ή τοσο ml,κτλ)σε παρακαλω,πες μου.Και κατι τελευταιο,o.k μην :trash: .Πως θα δω,μεσα στο στομα του;Τι να κανω;; :bye: .

----------


## jk21

θα πας σε οποιο  πετ σοπ που σε βολευει και εχει καθαρους μεμονωμενους σπορους (αυτο ειναι κοντα σου και εχει )  και θα ζητησεις να σου βαλουν   στο κιλο τροφης 

600 γρ κεχρι
150 γρ βρωμη αποφλοιωμενη
100 γρ περιλλα (αν βρεις καφε παρε αυτη ειναι λιγο φθηνοτερη . αν σου πουνε η πολυ περιλλα πεθαινει τα πουλια ,πες θελω να τα πεθανω ... ξερω τι σου λεω  :winky:   )
50 κανναβουρι 
50 λιναρι
50 νιζερ 


στο στομα θα το ενοχλησεις λιγο το ραμφος και μολις παει να σε τσιμπησει  ,θα βαλεις καθετα μια μπατονετα ή μια οδοντογλυφιδα για να μην μπορει να το κλεισει .Μετα θα μετακινησεις απαλα το κατω ραμφος πιο χαμηλα και θα κοιταξεις με φακο προς  τα μεσα

----------


## petran

στο στομα θα το ενοχλησεις λιγο το ραμφος και μολις παει να σε τσιμπησει  ,θα βαλεις καθετα μια μπατονετα ή μια οδοντογλυφιδα για να μην μπορει να το κλεισει .Μετα θα μετακινησεις απαλα το κατω ραμφος πιο χαμηλα και θα κοιταξεις με φακο προς  τα μεσα[/QUOTE]
Εγω;;;Θα το κανω αυτο;;;Ωχ τι εχει να τραβηξει το φιλαρακι μου...........*Thanks...*
Καληνυχτα....... :Jumping0046:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα στην Παρεα.Δημητρη καλημερα.Σε παρακαλω πες μου κατι.Ποιο ειναι το petshop *******  που εχει μιγμα με σπορους;.Επισης,ποση ποσοτητα να παρω;Θα μου το φτιαξει αυτος ή εγω;Διατηρειται στο ψυγειο;;Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..

----------


## jk21

Πετρο εκ των κανονων ,δεν κανουμε αναφορες σε μαγαζια .Στη συναντηση ηταν αλλιως .Θα ηθελα να μην δινουμε ακομα και προσδιοριστικα μαγαζιων δημοσια (εσβησα την οδο ) .Ειναι ενα απο αρκετα που πουλανε μεμονωμενους στην αθηνα  και αυτο ειναι κοντα σου ,για αυτο στο προτεινα ,ενω εχω δει που κλεινουν καλα μετα τις σακκουλες 

θα του στειλω με πμ ,αλλα ρωτα αν θες και τη γνωμη των παιδιων ( 2-3 ) που ημασταν στη συναντηση και ειναι και αυτα κοντα και το ξερουν .Συνηθως τους λες το μιγμα σε γραμμαρια και στο φτιαχνουν .στο κιλο σου εχω δωσει ποσα γραμμαρια αναλογουν στον καθενα .το ποσο θες ... ειναι δικο σου θεμα  .Το διατηρεις σε δροσερο χωρο σε σκευος που δεν παιρνει αερα

----------


## petran

Για αλλα μια φορα *Ανεπαναληπτος.*Αν θες στειλε μου σε pm,το συγκεκριμενο petshop.Σορυ που ανεφερα οδο για το αλλο.Να σου πω,αυριο σκοπευω να παω,στο αλλο petshop,που μου συστησε η Ειρηνη,αυτο κοντα στο Ν.Ηρακλειο(μην μου πεις,οτι παλι εκανα φαουλ).Θα παω λιγο να συζητησω,κ να χαζεψω.Λες να του κανω αυτουνου νιξη για το μειγμα;;Ωχχχ,ενταξει Δημητρη,μην :trash: .Καλη ξεκουραση  κ καλο απογευμα σε ολη την παρεα.

----------


## jk21

Αλλο δρομος και αλλο ευρυτερη περιοχη (δημος ) ,αλλα ειναι δεδομενο οτι εδω θελουμε να συζηταμε για τα προιοντα και οχι για τα μαγαζια που τα εμπορευονται 

Φυσικα να πας σε οποιοδηποτε εχεις καλη κριτικη και σε βολευει ! Αν σου το φτιαχνει ,γιατι οχι; ουτε εγω ειμαι σταθερος σε ενα καταστημα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι..Καταφερα τελικα να βγαλω σημερα μερικες φωτο.Μονο στο στομα δεν προσπαθησα(αυτο με την μπετονετα).
Ελπιζω να ειναι καλες οι φωτο ετσι ωστε να καταλαβουμε,αν ειναι αρσενικο,αν φαινεται μηπως ειναι παχυ κ ''πως ειναι''η κοιλιτσα του.
Περιμενω με αγωνια την γνωμη σας(Δημητρη............*HELP*...) :winky:

----------


## jk21

εχει λιγο λιπος προς την μεση (συνορα κοιλιας - θωρακα ) και προς τα κατω ελαχιστο (απο οσο διακρινω )

ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο και για τετοια εποχη θα το ελεγα απυρωτο

----------


## petran

Δημητρη σορυ για το off topik,προσπαθω να σου στειλω pm αλλά ''λεει'' οτι μαλλον πρεπει να διαγραψεις μερικα δικα σου pm.Και παλι σορυ......

----------


## jk21

ειναι οκ τωρα .θα σβησω τα ποστ λιγο αργοτερα να μην σου χαλανε το θεμα

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια.Δημητρη,αυτες ειναι σημερινες φωτο.Ειπαμε,απο την Πεμπτη ,μονο με αυγο.
Αν και ανιδεος,δεν βλεπω υποπτα ευρηματα....Ναι;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## jk21

ναι ειναι οκ ,χωρις τις καφε πιτσιλωτες κουτσουλιες .το χρωμα των υγρων ειναι επηρεασμενο απο το κεντρικο μερος 

οταν μπορεσεις αλλαξε μιγμα ,χωρις μπισκοτα και ρουψεν 

* τα πουπουλακια φευγουν οταν προσπαθεις να το πιασεις για καποιο λογο ή πεφτουν καθε μερα;

----------


## petran

Αμα ειναι να παω στο μαγαζι,να παρω το μιγμα τροφης που μου ειπες;
Οσο για τα πουπουλα,κοιτα,πριν περιπου 1 μηνα πανω κατω,εχανε μερικα(λιγα θα ελεγα).Απο αυτα τα λιγα,ποιο πολλα επεφταν απο μονα τους.Τωρα,σε σχεση με πριν λιγο καιρο,δεν βλεπω να πεφτουν.Στο γνωστο μαγαζι με το μιγμα,μου ειπε οτι,αν και νωρις,ισως περασε την πτεροροια,εστω κ καπως ''μικρη''.

----------


## jk21

να παρεις το μιγμα ,αλλα σε οποιο μαγαζι σε βολευει .το επαναλαμβανω (για τα μελη ,γιατι εσυ ξερεις το πως σου το προτεινα ) γιατι η θεση μου στο φορουμ , ειναι τετοια που δεν πρεπει να παρεξηγηθω .Σου το προτεινα επειδη ειναι στην περιοχη σου 

αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι ενα μιγμα χωρις μπισκοτο και ρουψεν ,απο μερος που εχει καταναλωση και δεν εχουν εκθετους τους σπορους σε εντομα κλπ 

περι πτεροροιας (που ισως εχει σχεση με την ελλειψη κελαηδησματος ) δεν το αποκλειω ,αν το πουλακι ειναι γεννημενο μηνα χειμωνιατικο

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Σημερα για πρωτη φορα,το μεσημερι,εβαλα στο καναρινακι,μπροκολο.Απο οτι βλεπετε και στη φωτο,επεσε με τα μουτρα.Αλλα τωρα το βραδακι,καθοταν σε μια γωνια,στο δαπεδο,και διπλα υπηρχε αυτη η σταμπα με τα ''κακακια'' του.Εννοειτε οτι,το μπροκολο το επλυνα πριν κ το σκουπισα.Απλα,δεν το επλυνα κ δεν το σκουπισα τοσο καλα,γιατι φοβομουν μηπως το ''διαλυσω''.Ευχομαι να μην συμβαινει κατι.Σας ευχαριστω..

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι οκ .δεν υπαρχει ιχνος διαρροιας και τα αυξημενα υγρα ειναι πληρως δικαιολογημενα 

εννοεις εκει κοιμηθηκε; δεν το εχει ξανακανει; ανασαινει πιο βαρια απο οσο αλλες μερες που το βλεπεις να κοιμαται;

----------


## petran

Οχι δεν κοιμηθηκε εκει.Ουτε αναπνεει βαρια.Κανονικα.Μακαρι να μην ηταν τιποτα. :bye:

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,γεια χαρα.Πως τα βλεπεις τα ποδαρακια του σημερα;Ακομα δεν του εχω βαλει βαζελινη.Παντως σημερα δειχνει μια χαρα.Καλο απογευμα.

----------


## jk21

ειχα καταλαβει που τα ειπαμε σε προσωπικη επαφη ,οτι το ειχες κανει και ημουν ετοιμος να σου πω οτι δεν βλεπω βελτιωση στη φωτο .αλλα αν δεν του εβαλες ,ειναι λογικο ....

θελει βαζελινη ή επιθολ .παντως δειχνει να εχει ακαρεα

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα κ απο εδω.ΜΙια ερωτηση παρακαλω.Σημερα το απογευμα πηρα για τα ποδαρακια του ''παιχτη'',Epithol.Στο γνωστο petshop,που το πηρα, μου ειπε η γιατρος που ετυχε να ειναι εκει,να βαζω,1 μερα ναι,και 4 οχι.Την γνωμη των ειδικων παρακαλω(αν κ ο Στελιος μου εκφρασε μια αποψη).

----------


## jk21

θα ειχε νοημα οτι σου ειπε ,αν η αλοιφη που θα βαλεις για τις ενδιαμεσες μερες ,θα εμενε στο ποδαρακι για να απομονωνει απο αερα τα ακαερα και να τα εσκαγε .Ακομα ομως και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,θα προτιμουσα καθαρισμο τους καθε μερα απο την παλια αλοιφη (που θα εχει μαζεμενη σκονη κλπ ) και τοποθετηση νεας 

εκτος αν θεωρει οτι με μια επαλειψη ,σιγουρα τα ακαρεα σκανε ολα σε μια μερα

----------


## petran

> θα ειχε νοημα οτι σου ειπε ,αν η αλοιφη που θα βαλεις για τις ενδιαμεσες μερες ,θα εμενε στο ποδαρακι για να απομονωνει απο αερα τα ακαερα και να τα εσκαγε .Ακομα ομως και σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,θα προτιμουσα καθαρισμο τους καθε μερα απο την παλια αλοιφη (που θα εχει μαζεμενη σκονη κλπ ) και τοποθετηση νεας 
> 
> εκτος αν θεωρει οτι με μια επαλειψη ,σιγουρα τα ακαρεα σκανε ολα σε μια μερα


Δημητρη,δυστυχως,δεν καταλαβα,τελικα,*τι να κανω;*Αποψε του εβαλα,Epithol.

----------


## jk21

δεν σου ειπα τι να κανεις .ειπα τη γνωμη μου 

αν βαζεις ελαχιστη ποσοτητα  καθε μερα και κανεις ελαφρυ μασαζ  και πριν την βαλεις κανεις καθαρισμο του ποδιου με αραιωμενο betadine (αν εχεις και υγρο σαπουνι betadine ή hibitane  ακομα καλυτερα ) ,νομιζω θα εισαι οκ 

η γιατρος που λες οτι ηταν εκει ,εχει τη γνωμη της ... σεβαστη 

ο Στελιος λες σου ειπε κατι αλλο .Δεν ξερω  (μαλλον θα συμφωνουμε ) τη  θεση του αλλα και αυτη ειναι σεβαστη ,οπως και οποια αλλη υπηρχε 

το σκεφτεσαι και αποφασιζεις

----------


## ninos

Μέχρι 1 εβδομάδα συνεχόμενα μπορείς και πρέπει να βάλεις Πέτρο. Δεν θα πάθουν κάτι τα ποδαράκια του.

----------


## petran

Βαζω μερικες φωτο,που τραβηξα,σημερα το μεσημερι,για να δειτε τα ποδαρακια του.Ειχα 3 μερες που του εβαλα Epithol.Παρασ,Σαββα,κυριακη.
Σημερα προσεξα οτι τα ματακια του ηταν λιγο πιο κλειστα.Πως ειναι οταν θελει να κοιμηθει;Επισης ειδα οτι λογω της βαζελινης μαλλον,σε μερικα σημεια,λες κ βλεπεις μεσα το κρεας του.Του αφησα σημερα ενα μπανακι,μηπως κανει,αλλιως βλεπω το βραδυ να εχουμε βαπτιση :: .
Παντως μια φορα μεσα στο σπιτι που το παιδεψα λιγο για να το βγαλω εξω απο το κλουβι,τα ματακια του ηταν το ιδιο.Ποιος ξερει,μηπως αγχωθηκε απο κατι απεξω;;;
Τα ματακια του πιστευω φαινονται στην τελευταια φωτο.
Καλο απογευμα παιδια.

----------


## mparoyfas

να τολμήσω να υποθέσω οτι την πάτησε στο κούρνιασμα ή στην καθαριότητα πτερώματος που κανουν ισιώνοντας και φτιάχνοντας τα φτερά τους και μπήκε επιθολ στο ματι του αλλα θα σου πουν στα σίγουρα τα παιδια με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία !

----------


## jk21

πολυ πιθανον να εχει μολυνθει .οσο φαινονται απο μακρια τα δαχτυλα ,δειχνουν ακομα να εχουν λεπια .Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν υποχωρουν ... βεβαια 3 μερες δεν αρκουν παντα ,αλλα δεν εχω το θαρρος να πω να συνεχισεις ,γιατι μπορει να λαδωθει περισσοτερο 

η πατηθρα καλα ειναι να πλενεται οσο βαζεις αλοιφη .Βλεπω εχει λερωθει 

Πετρο μπορεις να το ξαναφερεις να το δω λιγο μετα τις 7 ;

----------


## petran

> *Σχέση και στο βάθος....Πελαργός.*
> *jk21*
> Πετρο τα ακαρεα δεν μπορουν να μεινουν και εχουν αμεση σχεση με το σηκωμα του ποδιου που κανει 
> 
> ειτε με επιθολ ,ειτε με pulmosan αν δεν θες να λαδωθει επιπλεον ,πρεπει να του γινει αγωγη
> 
> * περι των προβληματων ,ας τα πουμε στο αλλο θεμα ,τα υπολοιπα αν χρειαστει



Δημητρη απο οτι νομιζω,ισως το pulmosan,ειναι πιο αποτελεσματικο,γιατι ειναι για ολα τα ακαρεα,ειτε τραχειας,ειτε ποδιων.*Σωστα;
*
Αν ναι,τοτε να παρω και να του βαλω pulmosan(η σταγονα στην πλατη,δεν ειναι :winky: .

----------


## jk21

Μετεφερα την ερωτηση σου εδω ,με προσθηκη της παραθεσης εκεινου που ειχα πει εκει 


Ναι κανει και για τα δυο ειδη ,αλλα ειναι αναγκαιο για τα ποδια ,μονο οταν δεν κανει κατι η αλοιφη .Αν ομως ειναι να αποφυγει το λαδωμα ,τοτε ναι βαζεις 1 σταγονα μονο (προσοχη ! ) σε σβερκο με παραμερισμενο τα πουπουλα

----------


## lefteris13

το πουλι δειχνει σαν να ναι αρρωστο στις εικονες, δεν ξερω αν καθεται ετσι μονο απο την αλοιφη που χει λαδωσει το φτερωμα του.ειναι ζωηρο, κελαηδαει;

η ποτιστρα πρεπει να μπει στο αποκατω οριζοντιο καγκελο, εκει που ναι τωρα για να πιει πρεπει να κρεμαστει στα καγκελα..δεν ειναι ποτιστρα με μπιλια-που και τετοια να ταν παλι ψηλοτερα ειναι.

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη και γω αυτο φοβηθηκα χτες ,αλλα η εικονα μαλλον εχει να κανει με το λαδωμενο φτερωμα και ισως στιγμιαια κλεισιματα του ματιου .Απο κοντα ειχε καλυτερη εικονα (και το φτερωμα κυριως απο κατω ειχε θεμα ) αλλα σιγουρα κατι υποβοσκει και φοβαμαι οτι ειναι μυκητες ,αφου συχνα αδυνατιζουν τα πουλια (δεν εχουν ορεξη να φανε λογω ερεθισμενου προλοβου ) χωρις να πρηζονται απαραιτητα κοιλιες .

----------


## petran

> το πουλι δειχνει σαν να ναι αρρωστο στις εικονες, δεν ξερω αν καθεται ετσι μονο απο την αλοιφη που χει λαδωσει το φτερωμα του.ειναι ζωηρο, κελαηδαει;
> 
> η ποτιστρα πρεπει να μπει στο αποκατω οριζοντιο καγκελο, εκει που ναι τωρα για να πιει πρεπει να κρεμαστει στα καγκελα..δεν ειναι ποτιστρα με μπιλια-που και τετοια να ταν παλι ψηλοτερα ειναι.


Καλημερα.Το πουλακι δεν κελαιδαει,αλλά αυτο συμβαινει πολυ καιρο.Εχεις δικιο για την ποτιστρα.Δεν ειναι εκει η θεση που την εχω.Δεν ξερω τι εκανα στιγμιαια κ βρεθηκε εκει πανω μονη της χωρις πατηθρα διπλα.
Χτες το βραδυ καθαρισα τις πατηθρες κ την σχαρα με ξυδι.Σημερα πηρα Nystamysyn,κ το ξεκιναω απο αυριο.Επισης σημερα,προσεκτικα θα προσπαθησω να τον βαλω στο μπανιερακι,μετα σκουπισμα,κ στεγνωμα.
Αυριο ή μεθαυριο θα του βαλω Pulmosan.
Καλημερα....... :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jk21

nystamysyn να ξεκινησεις αμεσα

----------


## HarrisC

Μου δινει λιγο την αισθηση κακουχιας το πουλακι αυτο.Κατι παραπανω ομως δεν μπορω να πω και πιθανολογω οτι μια θεραπεια με νισταμισιν θα το βοηθησει.

----------


## petran

[QUOTE=HarrisC;675013]Μου δινει λιγο την αισθηση κακουχιας το πουλακι αυτο.Κατι παραπανω ομως δεν μπορω να πω και πιθανολογω οτι μια θεραπεια με νισταμισιν θα το βοηθησει.[/QUOTE
Καλησπερα.Ε,οχι και κακουχιας ::  :: .Τι άλλο να του κανω; :: 
Λοιπον σοβαρα τωρα.Σημερα που γυρισα απο τη δουλεια,*τα ματακια του ηταν o.k*. :Jumping0046: 
Μαλλον,μετα τα σφικταγκαλιασματα μας,χτες το βραδυ,ηρθε στα ισια του. ::  :wink:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,αποψε καναμε και την ''βαπτιση'' :: .
Μετα την συμβουλη του Δημητρη,εβαλα χλιαρο νερακι στο μπανιερακι,2 σταγονες svelto,και ψιλοεκανα το φιλαρακι μου μπανιο :Jumping0046: 
Μετα σκουπισμα με χαρτι κουζινας,και ''αραγμα''στο στερνο μου ::  :: για κανα 15λεπτο χαδια.
Μετα κανα μισαωρο στον ωμο μου :trash:  :Scared0016:  :Anim 55: 
και στο τελος κατω απο 2 λαμπες για επιπλεον στεγνωμα-ζεσταμα.
Τελικα,μαλλον,δεν περναει ασχημα το φιλαρακι μου. ::  :Fighting0029:  ::  :Youpi: 




Ξεχασα,μετα το μπανακι με νερο κ ελαχιστο svelto,''βουτηγμα''με σκετο χλιαρο νερακι.

----------


## jk21

Πετρο σου ειπα και ξεπλυμα αμεσα με καθαρο χλιαρο νερο ... ελπιζω να μην εμεινε με το πρωτο νερο πανω του ...

----------


## petran

> Πετρο σου ειπα και ξεπλυμα αμεσα με καθαρο χλιαρο νερο ... ελπιζω να μην εμεινε με το πρωτο νερο πανω του ...


Ενταξει,το εκανα.
Μαλλον οταν εγω εκανα τροποποιηση του μηνυματος,εσυ εστελνες το δικο σου.

----------


## jk21

πως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλακι; εχει στεγνωσει; μπορεις να το βγαλεις φωτο ,χωρις να το ξαναπιασεις;

----------


## petran

> πως ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το πουλακι; εχει στεγνωσει; μπορεις να το βγαλεις φωτο ,χωρις να το ξαναπιασεις;


Τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου.
Ειναι αναγκη,γιατι εδω κ πολυ ωρα το εχω σκεπασει :: ,και λογικα θα κοιμαται.
Αν το πρωι δεν εχει στεγνωσει,επειδη εχει πει οτι θα φυσαει,μηπως να μην το βγαλω εξω για να μην κρυωσει;

----------


## jk21

Μην το ενοχλησεις αν κοιμαται 

ειτε ειχε κανει μπανιο ειτε οχι ,αν ο καιρος δεν ειναι καλος εχει βροχη )  ,να μην το βγαλεις

----------


## petran

> Μην το ενοχλησεις αν κοιμαται 
> 
> ειτε ειχε κανει μπανιο ειτε οχι ,αν ο καιρος δεν ειναι καλος εχει βροχη )  ,να μην το βγαλεις


Καλα,να βραχει δεν βρεχεται γιατι εχω τεντες αλλά μιας κ θα φυσαει,ας το κρατησω μεσα,γιατι πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχει στεγνωσει εντελως.
Μας εχει βγει και ευαισθητος,οποτε θα τον αφησω μεσα.Καληνυχτες.........

----------


## ninos

Για εμένα Πέτρο, θα το ξαναπώ και ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός, το πουλάκι έχει αποσυντονιστει και πιστεύω αυτός είναι και ο λόγος της κατάστασης του. Τέτοια ώρα το πουλάκι για παράδειγμα έπρεπε να κοιμάται και όχι να είναι βρεγμένο.
Μόλις φτιάξεις την κατασκευή, βάλε το μόνιμα έξω και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά θα βρει τον ρυθμό του.

----------


## HarrisC

Αν μπορεις βγαλε μια σημερινη φωτο ,χωρις να το ενοχλησεις

----------


## petran

Καλημερα και απο εδω.Σημερα,αφου το πουλακι το εβγαλα λιγο εξω κ ειχαμε τις σχετικες μας αγκαλιτσες,μετα,προσεξα οτι,οταν του εβαζα το δαχτυλο, μου εκανε το εξης,που αν προσεξετε με προσοχη :: ,φαινεται στο βιντεο.Χωρις να μου τσιμπαει το δαχτυλο,ανοιγοκλεινε το στομα του,ενω ''εβγαζε''και ενα πολυ σιγανο σιριγματακι.
Δεν λεω οτι και καλα,συμβαινει κατι.απλα αναρωτιεμαι.Παντως το πτερωμα του οσο παει κ στεγνωνει απο νερα κ βαζελινες :: .
Εκτος αν αρχισε να κανει  '' χρηση'' το Nystamysyn.Λεω εγω τωρα :bye:

----------


## jk21

το φτερωμα δειχνει να φτιαχνει επιτελους 


θα σου πω και γω οπως ο Στελιος .... ασε καπου το πουλακι σταθερα  ,κοντα στο αλλο το θηλυκο  , αλλα σε ξεχωρα κλουβια προς το παρον ,ωστε να αποκτησει μια σειρα ,να βοηθηθει ισως απο το νυσταμισιν και να οδηγηθει ισως στην πορεια σε διαθεση ζευγαρωματος .Αλλιως το πουλακι δεν προκειται να απεξαρτηθει απο σενα (το θελεις τελικα; ) και ισως το περα δωθε το επηρεαζει και στην υγεια του

----------


## petran

> το φτερωμα δειχνει να φτιαχνει επιτελους 
> 
> 
> θα σου πω και γω οπως ο Στελιος .... ασε καπου το πουλακι σταθερα  ,κοντα στο αλλο το θηλυκο  , αλλα σε ξεχωρα κλουβια προς το παρον ,ωστε να αποκτησει μια σειρα ,να βοηθηθει ισως απο το νυσταμισιν και να οδηγηθει ισως στην πορεια σε διαθεση ζευγαρωματος .*Αλλιως το πουλακι δεν προκειται να απεξαρτηθει απο σενα* (το θελεις τελικα; ) και ισως το περα δωθε το επηρεαζει και στην υγεια του



*''Αλλιως το πουλακι δεν προκειται να απεξαρτηθει απο σενα* ''....Με σκοτωνεις,το ξερεις....
Βεβαια,εχεις δικιο.Δεν πρεπει,απο την πολυ αγαπη μας να κανουμε λαθη,κ να πηγαινουμε κοντρα στη φυση.
Αν το αγαπαω πραγματικα,και οχι εγωιστικα,*πρεπει*,να ξεκολησω και εγω λιγο,για να ξεκολησει και αυτο.
Θα με ποναει ομως αυτο.Ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος,αλλά θα νιωθω οτι το παραμελω...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι η απεξαρτηση δεν θα συνοδευτει απο παυση της αγαπης του για σενα .αλλο αποξενωση και αλλο απεξαρτηση .απλα δεν θα εισαι το μοναδικο πλασμα που επικοινωνει

----------


## ninos

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Εάν έχεις φτιάξει την ραφιερα βάλε το κάπου μόνιμα να γνωρίσει και την κοπελιά και εάν θέλει να έρθει σε φάση αναπαραγωγής. Αυτο θα του δώσει μεγαλύτερη χαρά

----------


## petran

> Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Εάν έχεις φτιάξει την ραφιερα βάλε το κάπου μόνιμα να γνωρίσει και την κοπελιά και εάν θέλει να έρθει σε φάση αναπαραγωγής. Αυτο θα του δώσει μεγαλύτερη χαρά


Καλησπερα στην παρεα και σε σενα στελιο.
Λοιπον,πριν απο λιγο,φτιαξαμε τελικα την ραφιερα.Τωρα παιζει ελαχιστα.
Βιδωσαμε και τα πλεξιγκλας(πλατη και πλαινα).
Αυριο θα παω σε καποιο petshop που απεχει 3 στενα απο το σπιτι μου και θα μου ριξει η γιατρος το Pumlosan,γιατι μονος μου,δεν θα μπορεσω.
Αποψε ρωτησα κ τον ξυλουργο και μου ειπε να του παω την κατασκευη τη Δευτερα,και πιστευει λεει να αδειασει να τη φτιαξει(πορτακι με σιτα αλουμινιου,για την''φατσα'').Θα τον παρακαλεσω-πιεσω να την φτιαξει αντε βαρια Τριτη.
Και μετα θα ειμαστε o.k,και αν κι εσεις συμφωνειτε,θα γινει ο γαμος. :: 
Εννοω,να συνφωνησετε με την εννοια,του οτι εσεις γνωριζετε παρα πολλα πραγματα κ σας ευχαριστω που μεχρι τωρα με βοηθησατε.
Αν εξαιρεσουμε οτι εχω ταλαιπωρησει τον αρσενικο με τα περα δωθε,κατα τα άλλα,δεν μπορουσα ''ρε''παιδια,να καμω κατι ως προς τα βηματα που επρεπε να γινουν..
Το κακο ειναι οτι,δεν πιανουν τα χερια μου(δεν ειναι ντροπη,το ξερω)και ετσι δεν ηταν στο χερι μου.
Καλο βραδυ σε ολους.

----------


## petran

Καλημερα παιδια.Χτες εβαλα στο σβερκο ,στο καναρινακι poulmosan.Η γιατρος μου ειπε περα απο το pulmosan να συνεχισω να του βαζω eplthol(1 μερα ναι,4οχι).χτες λοιπον του εβαλα και eplthol. Σημερα το ειδα παλι νωθρο,κ να δειχνει οτι το ενα το ποδαρακι του,το ενοχλει πολυ.Εβαλα νερο στο μπανθερακι κ του βουτηξα μεσα τα ποδαρακια αλλά δεν ειδα καλυτερευση.Κρατουσε ψηκα το ιδιο ποδι κ σαν να μου φανηκε οτι απο κατω,ηταν καπως ερεθισμενο.Τωρα βεβαια που το κοιτω,τα παταει κ τα 2.Καποια αποψη;

----------


## jk21

Να μην του βαζεις με το ζορι το ποδαρακι καπου (πχ στο νερο στην περιπτωση μας ) ειδικα αν εχει πριν ενοχληση .Ισως το εχει ελαφρα τραυματισει 

βγαλε ομως μια φωτο απο κατω να δω μηπως αυτος ο ερεθισμος ειναι ξεκινημενη ποδοδερματιτιδα

----------


## petran

> Να μην του βαζεις με το ζορι το ποδαρακι καπου (πχ στο νερο στην περιπτωση μας ) ειδικα αν εχει πριν ενοχληση .Ισως το εχει ελαφρα τραυματισει 
> 
> βγαλε ομως μια φωτο απο κατω να δω μηπως αυτος ο ερεθισμος ειναι ξεκινημενη ποδοδερματιτιδα


Καλημερα.Καλα,δεν ειπα οτι του εκανα και ''πατητη'',που καναμε πιτσιρικαδες.Θα βγαλω την φωτο, το βραδακι που θα το βαλω μεσα.Καλο μεσημερι.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.Εδω ειναι το ενα του ποδαρακι,με το δαχτυλιδι.Δεν ειναι πολυ καθαρη η φωτο,δυστυχως.

Εδω το άλλο ποδαρακι...

----------


## jk21

ποιο το ενοχλει; σε αυτο με το δαχτυλιδι δεν βλεπουμε το πελμα για να σου πω  ... στο αλλο δειχνει καποια κοκκινιλα στο κεντρο του πελματος ,αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ο φωτισμος ετσι

----------


## panos70

προσεξε το γιατι οπως με δυσκολια βλεπω παει για ποδαγρα

----------


## jk21

ηδη ειναι σε αγωγη Πανο

----------


## petran

> ποιο το ενοχλει; σε αυτο με το δαχτυλιδι δεν βλεπουμε το πελμα για να σου πω  ... στο αλλο δειχνει καποια κοκκινιλα στο κεντρο του πελματος ,αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ο φωτισμος ετσι


Δημητρη,το πρωι,το ενοχλουσε το ποδι,*που δεν εχει το δαχτυλιδι.*
Θυμιζω,οτι χτες βαλαμε σταγονα Pulmosan στο σβερκο,και Epithon στα ποδαρακια.Συνεχιζω epithol;Η γιατρος λεει, παρολη την σταγονα κ epithol(1 μερα ναι,4 οχι)....
Το ξερω οτι το ξαναεγραψα,μην :trash:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0016: .

----------


## jk21

κανε οτι η λεει η γιατρος .αφου εχεις δωσει pulmosan δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η επιθολ συνεχεια 

βγαλε αυριο (οχι σημερα ! ) μια φωτο κοντινη στην πατουσα εκει που ειναι κοκκινωπο

----------


## petran

> κανε οτι η λεει η γιατρος .αφου εχεις δωσει pulmosan δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η επιθολ συνεχεια 
> 
> βγαλε αυριο (οχι σημερα ! ) μια φωτο κοντινη στην πατουσα εκει που ειναι κοκκινωπο


Ενταξει,ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Καληνυχτα σε σενα και σε ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια..
Δημητρη,αυτες τις φωτο,τις εβγαλα αποψε.







Παρακαλω,πεστε μου αν υπαρχει κατι,διοτι,οπως εγραψα σε άλλο νημα,το πολυ μεθαυριο,θα εχω την κατασκευη ετοιμη.
Και με την δικη σας συγκαταθεση,αν ειναι να προχωρησω και να βαλω την θηλυκια με τον αρσενικο,στην ζευγαρωστρα(με το χωρισμα βεβαια).
Κατι βεβαια,που αν δεν συντρεχουν οι καταλληλες προυποθεσεις,δεν ειναι αναγκη,να γινει φετος.
Πανω απο ολα τα πουλακια(*αλλά θελω και εγω καναρινακιααααααα* :: ).Φεεεεεεττττοοοοοοςςςςς. ::  :: 
Κριμα δεν ειμαι;;; :trash:  :Anim 55:   :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jk21

η πατουσα ειναι καθαρη και στα δυο ποδια 

τα λέπια επιμενουν ,αλλα πιστευω με το pulmosan που εβαλες και την αλοιφη οπως ειπε η γιατρος ,θα βελτιωθουν .Αν οχι τοτε ειναι αλλης αιτιας

----------


## petran

> η πατουσα ειναι καθαρη και στα δυο ποδια 
> 
> τα λέπια επιμενουν ,αλλα πιστευω με το pulmosan που εβαλες και την αλοιφη οπως ειπε η γιατρος ,θα βελτιωθουν .Αν οχι τοτε ειναι αλλης αιτιας


Καταρχην ευχαριστω.
Ρε,μην πω τιποτα,βλεπω διαφορες κλουβες με καναρινια και οι πατηθρες τους,ας πουμε εχουν τριπλασιο παχος απο βρωμα,κουτσουλια κτλ.
Ο δικος μου,τι εχει;;Μολις δω λιγο κουτσουλισμενη την πατηθρα,αμεσως,χαρτι κουζινας,βρεγμενο με νερο κ ξυδι και καθαρισμα.Τι να πω....

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα στην παρεα και απο εδω.
Δημητρη,σημερα ειναι η 5η μερα που εχω δωσει Nystamysyn.Να συνεχισω;Του δινω 4 ml  σε 100 ml νερου. :bye:

----------


## jk21

οπως ειχαμε πει Πετρο ....  10 μερες συνολικα

----------


## petran

> οπως ειχαμε πει Πετρο ....  10 μερες συνολικα


Ειχαμε πει;;;
Το ξεχασα ::

----------


## jk21

στο σπιτι οταν ειχες ερθει .Δεν το ειχα γραψει εδω μετα

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,καλησπερα.
Απο οτι βλεπω εχεις μπλεξει και με ενα άλλο πουλακι(Μπικμικ),με τα ποδαρακια του....Τι να πω..
Αυτες οι φωτο ειναι χτεσινες.Επισης,χτες του εβαλα παλι Epithol.Δευτερη φορα.Η πρωτη το Σαββατο.
Σημερα ειδα οτι καποιες στιγμες,σηκωνε το ποδαρακι του(οπως οι τσολιαδες :: που το σηκωνουν,και το κρατανε).

Λοιπον,καταρχην ο* ΚΟΥΚΛΟΣ* μου...

----------


## jk21

Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι καπως καλυτερα

----------


## petran

> Μου φαινεται οτι ειναι καπως καλυτερα


Πες μου τετοια,πες μου τετοια :Jumping0046:  ::  ::  :Love0030:  ::  :Party0035:  :Happy0045:  :Youpi:  ::  :Happy0196:  :Anim 59:  :Happy0065:  :Happy:  :Happy0159:  :Jumping0011:  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

δεν ειπα καλα .... το να εχει ηρεμησεις ελαφρως το δερματακι του και να εχει φυγει απο κανενα λεπι ενω υπαρχουν και αλλα ,δεν σημαινει οτι εγινε καλα

----------


## petran

> δεν ειπα καλα .... το να εχει ηρεμησεις ελαφρως το δερματακι του και να εχει φυγει απο κανενα λεπι ενω υπαρχουν και αλλα ,δεν σημαινει οτι εγινε καλα


 ::  ::

----------


## jk21

> 



πριν και τωρα   .τα μπροστινα εχουν σταματησει να ειναι εντονα ,αλλα συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν

----------


## petran

Καλημερα στην Παρεα.
Ευχομαι να περνατε καλα.
Λοιπον,,,,αυτες ειναι σημερινες φωτο.Σημερα ειναι η δεκατη μερα,που χορηγησα Nystamysyn.Το πουλακι,γυρω στις 06.15,ψιλοκαλαιδαγε.Θυμιζω οτι το βραδυ για πρωτη φορα κοιμηθηκε εξω.
Μετα τις σημερινες φωτο,εβαλα παλι Epithol.Παντως μου φανηκε οτι ειδα,λεπια,να ''εξεχουν'',δηλαδη,σαν να φευγουν απο πανω του.
Επιασα την κοιλιτσα του,και μπορεσα να καταλαβω με την αφη μου,την (ρε παιδια,ξεχασα,αμαρα το λενε :winky: ).
Επισης επιασα και λιγο το πουλακι του :: .Μου φανηκε οτι του αρεσε :trash:  :Anim 55: .
Δημητρη,και οποιος άλλος κατεχει,για πεστε μου σας παρακαλω...
Τι βλεπετε(αν μπορειτε να κρινετε απο τις φωτο);;
Πως ειναι τα ποδαρακια του;
Πως ειναι η κοιλιτσα του,ειναι ακομα αδυνατος;
Το πουλακι του ::  ::  :: ;
Πεστε μου σας παρακαλω,γιατι περιμενω το πρασινο φως,για την δημιουργια ξανα των 2 Γερμανιων :: ,αρχικα με χωρισμα απο καγκελα,κ μετα βλεπουμε.
Πεστε μου.γιατι,τοσο που εχει τραβηξει το πραμα,βλεπω,αν τα βαζω μαζι,να γινεται το ''αντιθετο'' :oopseyes:  ::  ::  :: .Η θηλυκια ειναι εξαγριωμενη :: 

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

----------


## jk21

εχει σαφως παχυνει απο τοτε που το ειχα δει απο κοντα και με ειχε τρομαξει η καρινα του .Προσοχη πια στη διατροφη ,γιατι ηδη στο λαιμο συσσωρευται λιπος .Μαλλον το πουλι ειχε μυκητες για να επανελθει τοσο γρηγορα στο βαρος του μετα την χρηση του φαρμακου .Ευχομαι να εχει και συνεχεια στο κελαηδησμα 

τα ποδια δεν εχουν τελειωσει ... λεπια υπαρχουν ακομα .Τα ακαρεα μπορει βεβαια μεσα τους ,να εχουν σκοτωθει 

δεν θα τον ελεγα πυρωμενο ιδιαιτερα ,αλλα δεν ειναι τελειως ξεπυρωτος

----------


## petran

> εχει σαφως παχυνει απο τοτε που το ειχα δει απο κοντα και με ειχε τρομαξει η καρινα του .Προσοχη πια στη διατροφη ,γιατι ηδη στο λαιμο συσσωρευται λιπος .Μαλλον το πουλι ειχε μυκητες για να επανελθει τοσο γρηγορα στο βαρος του μετα την χρηση του φαρμακου .Ευχομαι να εχει και συνεχεια στο κελαηδησμα 
> 
> τα ποδια δεν εχουν τελειωσει ... λεπια υπαρχουν ακομα .Τα ακαρεα μπορει βεβαια μεσα τους ,να εχουν σκοτωθει 
> 
> 
> δεν θα τον ελεγα πυρωμενο ιδιαιτερα ,αλλα δεν ειναι τελειως ξεπυρωτος


Καλησπερα Δημητρη,σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Λες αυριο,να δοκιμασω να τα βαλω με το χωρισμα,και αναλογα με τις αντιδρασεις εκατερωθεν,βλεπουμε;;;

----------


## jk21

Με χωρισμα ,ναι να τα βαλεις

Μετα απο ενα μηνα (θα μου το θυμισεις ομως τοτε πριν το κανεις ,για το τελικο οκ ) θα επαναλαβεις μια βδομαδα νυσταμισιν

για το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ,ξεχνας για παντα καθε πηγη ζαχαρης (φρουτα οπως μπανανα ,μηλο κλπ  , ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,μπισκοτοτροφη ,στικς με σπορους και μελι )

----------


## petran

Δημητρη,να ανακεφαλαιωσουμε.... :: 
Η θηλυκια ηρθε στο σπιτι 22/5....Ενας μηνας ειναι στις 20/6.   
Δηλαδη ,μου λες,να βγαλω το χωρισμα στις 20/6.
Να βαζω στον αρσενικο,καθε μερα,μονο αυγο βραστο,και το μιγμα,αλλά με μετρο.
Και στις 14/6,να του ξεκινησω για μια εβδομαδα Nystamysyn.
Σωστα καταλαβα;;.Οτι ειναι,σε παρακαλω,διορθωσε με.. :bye:

----------


## jk21

Το ποτε θα βγαλεις το χωρισμα ,θα το δουμε .θελεις να πεις οτι εκατσες και ετοιμασες ολα αυτα ,για να κρατηθεις αλλες δυο βδομαδες; μακαρι  :winky:  αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θα κρατηθεις 

ο αρσενικος με μετρο το μιγμα και 3 φορες αυγουλακι (και κει με μετρο !!!! ακομα περισσοτερο ) και πολλα χορταρικα .Αν φτιαξεις αυγοτροφη και οχι αυγο ,τοτε καθε μερα αλλα 1 κουταλι κοφτο μονο

μεσα ιουλη θα μου θυμισεις για το νυσταμισιν και θα δουμε τοτε αναλογα

----------


## petran

> Το ποτε θα βγαλεις το χωρισμα ,θα το δουμε .θελεις να πεις οτι εκατσες και ετοιμασες ολα αυτα ,για να κρατηθεις αλλες δυο βδομαδες; μακαρι  αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι δεν θα κρατηθεις 
> 
> ο αρσενικος με μετρο το μιγμα και 3 φορες αυγουλακι (και κει με μετρο !!!! ακομα περισσοτερο ) και πολλα χορταρικα .Αν φτιαξεις αυγοτροφη και οχι αυγο ,τοτε καθε μερα αλλα 1 κουταλι κοφτο μονο
> 
> μεσα ιουλη θα μου θυμισεις για το νυσταμισιν και θα δουμε τοτε αναλογα


Τι να πω,αν πρεπει να περιμενω,να περιμενω ::  ::  :: .
Επειδη με την αυγοτροφη,δεν το εχω,μου λες μερα παρα μερα αυγο βραστο;
Στην θηλυκια,να βαζω αυγο,εκτος απο μιγμα,κ καθε πότε;
Πρασιναδα στην θηλυκια να βαζω;;
*Τι,σε εχω πρηξει;;;;;;;;;;;;;*
o.k Dimitris        sory.... :bye:

----------


## ninos

Έχει γίνει αρκετα παχουλος και πυρωμενος που θα κορυφωθεί λογικά μόλις τα βάλεις στον ίδιο χώρο.  Από το αυγό δινε μόνο το ασπράδι. Δεν έχεις πολύ χρόνο, μετά βίας προλαβαίνεις 1 γεννά, οποτε μέχρι τα μέσα της επόμενης εβδομάδας πρέπει το χώρισμα να βγει εάν όλα ειναι εντάξει

----------


## jk21

πρασιναδα και στα δυο ! πιπερια κοκκινη ειναι μια καλη λυση για αυτη την εποχη 

στη θηλυκια αυγουλακι ελευθερα 

τα αλλα οπως στα ειπε ο Στελιος !

για τα << πρηξιματα >> μονος σου τα λες ,μονο σου τα πιστευεις 

δεν την ξερω γω τη λεξη πρηξιμο !

----------


## petran

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυό σας.Καληνηχτα :bye:

----------


## petran

Καλημερα στην παρεα.
Δυστυχως επανερχομαι στο γνωστο θεμα με τα ποδαρακια του αρσενικου μου,τα οποια απο οτι ειδα εχουν χειροτερεψει.
Το ειχα ''αφησει''λιγο στην ακρη,μιας και ειχαμε αυγα και τωρα εχουμε 3 μικρα.
Χωρις να θελω να ξεφυγω απο το θεμα,αυτη τη στιγμη,τα 2 μικρα ειναι 18 ημερων(απλα το ενα απο τα 2, ειναι πολυ ξεπεταγμενο)κ το αλλο 16 ημερων.
Το μεγαλο απο σημερα βγαινει κανονικα απο τη φωλια ενω συντομα θα ακολουθησουν κ τα άλλα.
Τι να καμω με τα ποδαρακια του;
Να περιμενω,να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα(δηλαδη να τα χωρισω),ωστε να τον περιλαβω μετα με epιthol,και Pulmosan;
Ή να αρχισω απο τωρα τις ενεργειες;
Ευχαριστω και καλη Κυριακη σε ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## jk21

βαλε μια φωτο Πετρο να δουμε πως ειναι

----------


## panos70

αν σε περνει να περιμενεις περιμενε αν οχι ξεκινας απο τωρα την επιθολ,pulmsan γιατι θελεις να δωσεις; οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης βαλε φωτο να δουμε

----------


## petran

> αν σε περνει να περιμενεις περιμενε αν οχι ξεκινας απο τωρα την επιθολ,pulmsan γιατι θελεις να δωσεις; οπως ειπε ο Δημητρης βαλε φωτο να δουμε


Καλησπερα σας,και σας ευχαριστω.Σε λιγο θα βγαλω φωτο κ θα την ''ανεβασω''να τη δειτε.
Ανέφερα την Pulmosan,διοτι,μαλλον,εχουμε θεμα με ακαρεα,οπως το ειχαμε ''ψαξει'' πριν λιγο καιρο.
Καλο απογευμα και τα λεμε παλι πιο μετα :bye:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον για δειτε σας παρακαλω.
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## jk21

καποια σημεια μπορει να ειναι και απο κουτσουλια .Προσπαθησε μια φορα με χλιαρο νερο γυρω στους 40 βαθμους 

τα υπολοιπα γνωμη μου ειναι ,οτι  μπορουν να περιμενουν .δεν ειναι καποια ισχυρη προσβολη προς το παρον

----------


## petran

> καποια σημεια μπορει να ειναι και απο κουτσουλια .Προσπαθησε μια φορα με χλιαρο νερο γυρω στους 40 βαθμους 
> 
> τα υπολοιπα γνωμη μου ειναι ,οτι  μπορουν να περιμενουν .δεν ειναι καποια ισχυρη προσβολη προς το παρον


Καλημερα Δημητρη..Για άλλη μια φορα....δεν με ξεχασες :: .

Μαλλον εννοεις,να ζεστανω λιγο νερο και να του τριψω λιγο τα ποδαρακια,σαν να του εβαζα Epithol,σωστα; :winky: 

Και εγω αυτο σκεφτομουν,αν δεν ''επειγει'',να περιμενουμε να βγουν τα μικρα,να τα βαλω μονα τους κ μετα βλεπουμε....

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε σενα και σε ολα τα παιδια βεβαια. :bye:

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο εννοω 

και φυσικα οταν μπορω να βοηθησω με τη γνωμη μου ,δεν ξεχνω κανεναν

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας.
Επανερχομαι παλι για τα ποδαρακια του καναρινιου μου(του πατερα).
Δημητρη,λες να αρχισω,παλι την epithol;Προς το βραδακι ας πουμε;Ή να βγαλω 2,3 φωτο να μου πεις.Αυτο το ''μασαζακι'' με ζεστουτσικο νερακι που μου ειχες πει,δεν το εκανα.Παντως με τα μικρα τα παει μια χαρα,τα μικρα ολο κ μεγαλωνουν,κ λεω μηπως πρεπει να ξαναασχοληθω σοβαρα,πλεον με τα ποδαρακια του,γιατι τοσο καιρο,λογω κλωσιματος,γεννας,κ μεγαλωματος των νεοσων,το ειχα αφησει στην ακρη το θεμα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ,καλο βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

κανε πρωτα τον καθαρισμο που σου λεω ,για να δουμε τελικα αν και ποσο εντονα λεπια εχει στο ποδι και μετα τα λεμε  ( βγαλε φωτο )

----------


## petran

> κανε πρωτα τον καθαρισμο που σου λεω ,για να δουμε τελικα αν και ποσο εντονα λεπια εχει στο ποδι και μετα τα λεμε  ( βγαλε φωτο )


Ενταξει,θα το κανω.Και μασαζ και φωτο ::  :: .
Καληνυχτα....Και ευχαριστω κ παλι....... :bye:

----------


## petran

Λοιπον,παμε τωρα και στο φιλαρακι μου,την μεγαλη μου αγαπη...
Δες λιγο Δημητρη τα ποδαρακια του.
Του εκανα ενα τριψιματακι με ζεστουτσικο νερο(εδειχνε να το ανακουφιζει)κ μετα τραβηξα τις φωτο.Πριν 3 μερες του εβαλα κ μια φορα epithol.







Λοιπον,σας ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενια.
Καλο βραδυ σε ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## jk21

Ελαχιστη επιθολ ,ισως και καθολου αν δεν αυξηθουν τα λεπια μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες και εισαι οκ

ισως απλα δεν εχει απομακρυνθει  ο παλιος ιστος (λιγα λεπια ) οταν ειχε το προβλημα και τα ακαρεα να ειναι νεκρα 

παντως βαλε λιγη επιθολ ,δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι ,αρκει να προσεχεις να μην το λαδωσεις ξανα

----------


## petran

> Ελαχιστη επιθολ ,ισως και καθολου αν δεν αυξηθουν τα λεπια μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες και εισαι οκ
> 
> ισως απλα δεν εχει απομακρυνθει  ο παλιος ιστος (λιγα λεπια ) οταν ειχε το προβλημα και τα ακαρεα να ειναι νεκρα 
> 
> παντως βαλε λιγη επιθολ ,δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι ,αρκει να προσεχεις να μην το λαδωσεις ξανα


Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Πολυ χαιρομαι,αν εχουμε τετοια προοδο με το φιλαρακι μου.
Θα του βαζω καθε 5 μερες epithol,οπως μου ειχε πει η γιατρος κ λεω αμα ειναι να του κανω καθε βραδυ ενα τριψιματακι στα ποδαρακια του.Τι λες;
Να ρωτησω μια βλακεια;Μηπως να του τα ετριβα με ζεστουτσικο χαμομιλακι;Αντε να δουμε τι άλλο θα κανω γι αυτον :: 
Καληνυχτα και παλι σε ευχαριστω.
Μην ξεχασω,τον ειχα λαδωσει με την βαζελινη.Με την Epithol,προσεχω.
Να

----------


## jk21

δεν  ειναι απαραιτητο να ειμαι σωστος στην παρατηρηση μου ,αλλα νομιζω οτι εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα και δεν εχει πια εντονο προβλημα .Αν σου πουνε τα αλλα παιδια κατι διαφορετικο ,μπορει και να ισχυει 

κανε και οτι σου ειπε η γιατρος (αν ηταν πιο εντονο θα σου ελεγα πιο συχνα ),προσεχε μην το λαδωσεις και ναι μπορει να ειναι χαμομηλι χλιαρο .Εχει μαλακτικες ιδιοτητες για το ποδαρακι

----------


## petran

> δεν  ειναι απαραιτητο να ειμαι σωστος στην παρατηρηση μου ,αλλα νομιζω οτι εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα και δεν εχει πια εντονο προβλημα .Αν σου πουνε τα αλλα παιδια κατι διαφορετικο ,μπορει και να ισχυει 
> 
> κανε και οτι σου ειπε η γιατρος (αν ηταν πιο εντονο θα σου ελεγα πιο συχνα ),προσεχε μην το λαδωσεις και ναι μπορει να ειναι χαμομηλι χλιαρο .Εχει μαλακτικες ιδιοτητες για το ποδαρακι


Καλησπερα Δημητρη,και σε ολα τα παιδια βεβαια.
Τελικα,θα του βαλω αυριο epithol(η γιατρος μου ειχε πει,1 ναι,4 οχι)αλλά αποψε του εκανα μασαζακι με χαμομηλακι.
Φυσικο χαμομηλι μαλιστα,οχι φακελακι κτλ..

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα σας και απο εδω.
Το φιλαρακι μου δεν το βλεπω καλα.Ειναι νωχελικο,παταει στο πατο της κλουβας,που κ που λιγο φουσκομενο κ κυριως,το ενα ματακι του(απο κατω προς τα πανω)ειναι λιγο κλειστο.Τωρα εχει γυρισει να κοιμηθει,αλλά δεν εχει βαλει εντελως το κεφαλακι του μεσα.
Αυτο με το ματακι του μου το εχει ξανακανει.

Καποια γνωμη-αποψη για αυτο?

----------


## jk21

Μηπως εχει ξεκινησει πτεροροια;

αυριο ,οχι σημερα ,βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια του

----------


## petran

> Μηπως εχει ξεκινησει πτεροροια;
> 
> αυριο ,οχι σημερα ,βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια του



Δημητρη,καπως ετσι ητανε αποψε,προς το βραδακι.
Παντως δεν βλεπω να εχει ξεκινησει πτερορια(τουλαχιστον απο οσο καταλαβαινω).

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Σημερα το καναρινακι δειχνει,παλι,να μην ειναι καλά.Καθεται στο πατωμα της κλουβας,γυρισμενο προς τον τοιχο,καθε 5'' περιπου,βγαζει ενα πολυ ανεπαισθητο τσου(αν δεν ακουσεις το τσιου,νομιζεις οτι εχει λοξυγκα,γιατι ''βγαζοντας'' αυτο το τσιου,κουνιεται σαν παλμος).
Δημητρη σε παρακαλω πολυ,δες λιγο τις φωτο και πες μου οποτε μπορεσεις βεβαια.
Τις εβγαλα σημερα το μεσημερι.Ελπιζω να ειναι καλες.
Καλο μεσημερι σας ευχομαι.




Βλεπεις,ετσι κανει το ματι του μερικες φορες.
Φαινεται κ στην φωτο που ανεβασα χτες.

----------


## petran

Σορυ για το συνεχομενο μηνυμα.
Μολις εγραψα το προηγουμενο,βγηκα εξω,κ τον ειδα,παλι στον πατο της κλουβας αλλά πιο ζωντανεμενο.
Μηπως το πειραζει η ζεστη,να τον παρω μεσα στο σπιτι;
Τι να πω;;

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινεται να εχει κατι στην κοιλια ,αλλα δυστυχως μονο στο πανω κομματι της που φαινεται .Το αλλο δεν το εχεις βγαλει 

η καρινα ειναι οκ και δεν ειναι αδυνατο ,αντιθετα εμφανιζει λιπος και στο λαιμο !

σαφως να μην ειναι εκθετο στον ηλιο αν το εχεις απευθειας !!! μονο σε σκια 

δωστου και μπανιο

----------


## petran

> δεν φαινεται να εχει κατι στην κοιλια ,αλλα δυστυχως μονο στο πανω κομματι της που φαινεται .Το αλλο δεν το εχεις βγαλει 
> 
> η καρινα ειναι οκ και δεν ειναι αδυνατο ,αντιθετα εμφανιζει λιπος και στο λαιμο !
> 
> σαφως να μην ειναι εκθετο στον ηλιο αν το εχεις απευθειας !!! μονο σε σκια 
> 
> δωστου και μπανιο


Δημητρη καλησπερα.
Το εχω κατω απο τεντα,εννοειτε οχι απευθειας στον ηλιο.
Του βαζω μπανακι.Δεν κανει παντα ομως.
Κατι άλλο,σχετικα με τα συμπτωματα που περιεγραψα,μηπως υποθετεις;(τσιου σαν λοξυγκας,αυτο με το ματακι του κτλ)
Δημητρη,να ξαναρωτησω,μηπως το πειραζει η ζεστη;
Να δοκιμασω να το εχω την ημερα μεσα,μεχρι να πεσει η θερμοκρασια,στους 30,ας πουμε βαθμους;
Θα τα πουμε,καλο απογευμα κ σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.
Θα κοιταξω καποια άλλη στιγμη(συντομα)να βγαλω κ το κατω μερος της κοιλιας.Οχι αποψε,μην το ταλαιπωρησω παλι.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι κατω απο τεντα ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα ζεστης ,αρκει να υπαρχει νερο να πιει 

δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω αν εχει και ποσο προβλημα ,ετσι απο μακρια ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει σταθερα ασχημη συμπεριφορα και η κοιλια δεν δειχνει κατι

----------


## petran

> αν ειναι κατω απο τεντα ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα ζεστης ,αρκει να υπαρχει νερο να πιει 
> 
> δεν μπορω να αξιολογησω αν εχει και ποσο προβλημα ,ετσι απο μακρια ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει σταθερα ασχημη συμπεριφορα και η κοιλια δεν δειχνει κατι


ο.κ,θα δουμε πως τα παει τις επομενες μερες κ τα λεμε.
Σε ευχαριστω,καλο βραδυ.

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Δημητρη,απλα να προσθεσω κ κατι ακομα.
Βλεπω,σηκωνει,πότε το ενα ποδι,πότε το αλλο.
Μιλαμε οχι απλα το σηκωνει,αλλά το χωνει μεσα στο φτερωμα του,κ αν εγω ας πουμε παω κοντα του,με σκοπο να το κατεβασει,το κατεβαζει,αλλά με ανοιχτα κ τεντωμενα τα δαχτυλα του.
Μηπως τελικα,το προβλημα,ειναι στα ποδια του .Κατι μου ειχες πει μια φορα για ποδοδερματιτιδα(καλά το λεω?)

----------


## jk21

ελεγχεις

 για αυξηση ακαρεων στα ποδια 

για ποδοδερματιτιδα κατω απο το πελμα 

για φλεγμονη ορατη στην κοιλιακη χωρα

.... με φωτο αν θες να εχουμε και μεις γνωμη

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ευχομαι να ειστε ολοι καλα και σε διακοπες.Οχι οπως εγω ::  :: .
Δημητρη,αυτες τις φωτο τις εβγαλα χτες.Ελπιζω να ειναι καπως καλες,μιας κ ειμουν μονος μου.
Στο ενα χερι το φιλαρακι μου κ στο άλλο την ψηφιακη :: 











Ευχαριστω πολυ.Καλο Σαβ/ριακο σε ολα τα παιδια.

----------


## petran

Και κατι ακομα(βλακεια ισως,δεν ξερω).
Μιας και εχω το ζευγαρι με χωρισμα,προσεξα αποψε που πηρα μεσα στο σπιτι τις ταιστρες,για να τους βαλω φαι το πρωι,το εξης:
Στην ταιστρα του αρσενικου μονο, υπηρχαν κατι ασπρα, σαν φλουδιτσες,ενω στης θηλυκιας την ταιστρα,τιποτα.

----------


## Pidgey

Η βρώμη είναι που ξεφλούδισε ο φιλαράκος σου.

Πάντως οι πατούσες και η κοιλίτσα μου φαίνονται OK, αλλά περίμενε καλύτερα την γνώμη των πιο "ειδικών".

----------


## jk21

καθαρη κοιλια ,διχως ιχνος διογκωσης σε εντερο ή συκωτι ή αλλο οργανο .Οχι τελειως ξεπυρωτος ,ουτε και πυρωμενος 

δεν εχει ιχνος υποψιας για ποδοδερματιτιδα 


δεν εχει καρινα ,ουτε ειναι παχουλος αλλα ειναι οπως πρεπει 

οσο φαινεται απο τις στασεις που εχεις βγαλει ,εχει ισως τα καθαροτερα ποδια απο λεπια σε σχεση με το παρελθον .Μια χαρα οσο φαινεται 


τρωει την βρωμη (αυτα ειναι φλουδια της ) ενω η θηλυκια οχι 

συνεχιζει να σηκωνει το ποδι;

----------


## panos70

μια χαρα ειναι το πουλι ,και απο ποδια και απο κοιλια,,ο ασπρος στρογγυλος  μικρος σπορος ειναι περιλλα απο οτι βλεπω,εχει πολυ  μεσα να τον αραιωσεις σε μικροτερο ποσοστο

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα και παλι.
Ναι συνεχιζει,και σηκωνει πότε το ενα ποδι,πότε το αλλο.
Σας ειπα,ειναι νωχελικος,δεν πολυπεταει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα,κανει κατι ανεπαισθητα τσιου,σαν να θελει να το κανει πιο δυνατα,αλλά να μην μπορει,και μερικες φορες,ψιλοκλεινει το ενα ματακι του.
Εχω βεβαια την εντυπωση,πως οσο κλωσουσε τα αυγα,αλλά κ μετα,στο μεγαλωμα των μικρων,ειχε καλυτερη εικονα.
Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια,βλεπεις αυτο το πουλακι,και λες ''δεν ειναι καλα,κατι εχει''.
Να σας πω την αληθεια,αποψε πηρα τηλ κ εκλεισα ραντεβου με γνωστη πτηνιατρο,καπου στην Μεσογειων,για τις 25/8,δυστυχως γιατι,αποψε ηταν η τελευταια μερα,κλεινουν για διακοπες.Τιμη 40 ευρω(τρατζικ).
Πιστευω οτι θα το παω,εκτος αν καλυτερευσει θεαματικα μεχρι τοτε.
Ελπιζω να μην μου πειτε ''ε αφου σκοπευεις να το πας σε γιατρο,τοτε τι μας ζαλιζεις''..

----------


## jk21

Πετρο εμεις εδω χαιρομαστε να εχουμε μελη ,που αν μπορουνε ,πηγαινουνε τα πουλακια τους στους πραγματικους γιατρους και αν ειναι και εμπειροι ακομα καλυτερα ! 

Ευχομαι το πουλακι να ειναι μια χαρα .Αν δεν το εκανε συνεχως ,δεν θα με ανησυχουσε γιατι εχει στα υπολοιπα ,μια χαρα εικονα ,ενω η ελαφρα νωχελικοτητα δεν ειναι παραξενη εποχη με ζεστη και λιγο πριν ή εντος πτεροροιας

----------


## jk21

Πανο η περιλλα ειναι πολυ ελαφρυς σπορος και για αυτο ενα ποσοστο 10 % ,δειχνει πολυ περισσοτερο απο το να ηταν πχ το νιζερ 10 %

αν παρατηρησεις (επειδη ξερω τη συσταση του μιγματος του Πετρου ) λειπει εντελως σχεδον το κανναβουρι (ενω εχει αρκετο η συσταση ) και το νιζερ ειναι εκει με ελαχιστες φλουδες ... Περιλλα εχει αρκετη ξεφλουδισμενη ...

Αλλα ας πουμε οτι τα πουλια διαλεγουν τυχαια ....

Σε ενα ποσοστο 20 με 25 % λιπαρων σπορων (καπου τοσο εχει ο Πετρος με 8 ή 10 % περιλλα αντιστοιχα ) ,ποσο θα επρεπε να ειναι το μεγιστο ποσοστο περιλλα και γιατι δεν θα επρεπε παραπανω .Αν ηταν λιγοτερο πχ 4 % ποιοι σποροι λιπαροι θα επρεπε πχ να εχουν το 10 % της περιλλα και γιατι θα επρεπε να ειναι πανω απο αυτη ;

----------


## Pidgey

Πέτρο καλά κάνεις και πας στη γιατρό. Το δικό μου ενώ περνούσε πολύ έντονη πτερόρροια έκανε ακριβώς το ίδιο με εσένα, δηλαδή να ανεβάζει πότε το ένα ποδαράκι πότε το άλλο και να ανοίγει τα δαχτυλάκια του χωρίς να "πιάνει" την πατήθρα. Γενικά έδειχνε νωχελικό και πίστευα ότι οφειλόταν στην καταπόνηση από την πολύ έντονη πτερόρροια. Οι πατούσες και εμάς ήταν πεντακάθαρες... Τελικά όμως πάλι κάτι είχε και ευτυχώς η γιατρός που το παρακολουθεί το βοήθησε και πάλι.

Είναι συμπτώματα (και) γενικότερης αδυναμίας αυτά, οπότε πολύ καλά κάνεις και θα συμβουλευτείς γιατρό. Η τιμή βέβαια είναι πολύ τσιμπημένη, τουλάχιστον ας βοηθήσει το φιλαράκο σου.

----------


## petran

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας.
Δημητρη,οντως,το μιγμα δεν εχει καθολου καναβουρι,γιατι δεν του ειχαν φερει,στο μαγαζι που το παιρνω κ εκλεινε για διακοπες.
Ας ελπισουμε,η γιατρος να βοηθησει κ να παρει τα πανω του,το φιλαρακι μου.
Γεια χαρα.

----------


## jk21

οποτε εκει (στην περιπτωση σου τουλαχιστον ) σφαλλω γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειχε φαει ολο .Ομως τουλαχιστον οσοι θα εχουν πουλια με πτερορια ,θα εχουν την ευκαιρια να διαπιστωσουν ,οτι  αμα υπαρχει στο μιγμα τους κανναβουρι και περιλλα ,τοτε ειναι στις πρωτες επιλογες !

----------


## amastro

Δυστυχώς το πουλάκι πέθανε προχθές, παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες της γιατρού να αναστρέψει την κατάστασή του και του Πέτρου που το λάτρευε υπερβολικά.
Αν και ο Πέτρος δεν είναι πια στην παρέα μας, νομίζω ότι έπρεπε να γράψω για την άσχημη αυτή εξέλιξη, προς τιμήν του πουλιού και των ανθρώπων που ενδιαφέρθηκαν,ασχολήθηκαν και προσπάθησαν να το βοηθήσουν μέσα από αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## jk21

κριμα .... ενας λογος παραπανω ,γιατι ξερω οτι του χε μεγαλη αδυναμια ....

μηπως εχεις μαθει ,τι ειχε πει τοτε η γιατρος ;ειχε βρει κατι;

----------


## amastro

> κριμα .... ενας λογος παραπανω ,γιατι ξερω οτι του χε μεγαλη αδυναμια ....
> 
> μηπως εχεις μαθει ,τι ειχε πει τοτε η γιατρος ;ειχε βρει κατι;


Η γιατρός, αφού πήρε το ΟΚ από τον Πέτρο, το άνοιξε το πουλάκι μήπως και δει κάτι. Χωρίς να έχω μάθει λεπτομέρειες αφού δεν έχουμε ακόμη βρεθεί από κοντά με τον Πέτρο, δεν βρήκε κάτι που να επιβάλλει θεραπεία στα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια. Είπε όμως πως τα νεφρά του ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση, χωρίς να ξέρω τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό.

----------


## jk21

Εννοω οχι τωρα για νεκροψια ,αλλα παλιοτερα που ειχε αναφερει οτι θα το πηγαινε .Οπως και να χει ,δεν εχει πια σημασια ...

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:  Τελικα κατεληξε σχεδον την ημερα που μιλησαμε;

----------


## amastro

Ναι Στέλιο, τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ.

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα :Ashamed0001:

----------

